# Mr Olympia 2013 Thread!



## onthebuild

Never followed a Mr Olympia fully, so thought I'd start a thread where we can all contribute news, photos, rumours etc. Hopefully it'll turn out a close one like last year!

Online stream of the big event:



Raw meat 1984 said:


> http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2013-olympia-webcast/


Cheers to @Raw meat 1984


----------



## onthebuild

To start here's a picture of Jay I saw this morning, guest posing. Got to say he's looking immense as always.


----------



## onthebuild




----------



## Armz

Wow a bodybuilding thread ....at last . Subbed.


----------



## onthebuild

Armz said:


> Wow a bodybuilding thread ....at last . Subbed.


True mate, it doesn't happen too often :lol:

Struggling to find any Phil Heath pictures online of his current condition though!


----------



## MF88

Good thread, I've never followed one either so will sub this.


----------



## onthebuild

MF88 said:


> Good thread, I've never followed one either so will sub this.


Feel free to post any photos/pictures you find, news etc.

Hopefully some of the people attending bodypower will meet some of the pro's and get some current pics!


----------



## paulandabbi

Who is in the red shirt? Them arms look huge!!!


----------



## Lockon

Gonna be hard to beat phil


----------



## jake87

branch warren. jay cutler will never win mr olympia again


----------



## AK-26

paulandabbi said:


> Who is in the red shirt? Them arms look huge!!!


Branch Warren


----------



## Lockon

Shawn Roden as well :










Came from no where to the 3rd which is pretty dramatic.


----------



## LH1992

Phil Heath's so far ahead of everyone at the moment, can't see anyone else coming close. Will be a fight for second i think between Kai, Jay and shawn Rhoden. Evan Centopani, Ben Pakulski and Dennis Wolf are ones to watch too


----------



## faultline

Subbed, great thread.


----------



## Lockon

LH1992 said:


> Phil Heath's so far ahead of everyone at the moment, can't see anyone else coming close. Will be a fight for second i think between Kai, Jay and shawn Rhoden. Evan Centopani, Ben Pakulski and Dennis Wolf are ones to watch too


It's odd how far ahead phil is as he only weighs 240lb yet looks like he's 270lb+!

I think Kai will take down Jay and it'll be:

Phil

Kai

Jay or Shawn Rhoden


----------



## AK-26

Phil Heath I want to win. Not only am I a big fan of his attitude to training, the guy is a beast and he's quite young too.

Phil Heath 2012 Olymipa










Shawn Rhoden I want to place second as I think he has a much better physique IMO than Branch Warren or Jay Cutler.

Rhoden seems more proportional and closer to the bodybuilders of the past rather than just a Pure mass monster like Warren or Cutler.

Not sure when this pic of Rhoden was taken










2012 Olympia first second and third place










The rest 2012










2013

First Place - Phil Heath

Second Place - Shaun Rhoden

Third Place - Kai Green


----------



## LH1992

Lockon said:


> It's odd how far ahead phil is as he only weighs 240lb yet looks like he's 270lb+!
> 
> I think Kai will take down Jay and it'll be:
> 
> Phil
> 
> Kai
> 
> Jay or Shawn Rhoden


I know yeah, I think phil's put together so well genetically and his muscles are so round and full that he's got a huge advantage. I agree id prefer shawn rhoden to come second as i think his phyique is much more aesthetic than Kai or Jay but i can see the judges giving second to one of them instead. Also i hope Dennis wolf does better this year maybe third or fourth. I think he was robbed last year, Branch looked crap i thought. Evan and Ben pakulski have tons of potential too


----------



## onthebuild

Am I the only one cheering for Kai?

Love his personality, attitude and commitment to educating others!

Plus I always enjoy supporting an underdog, when no-one else thinks they have a chance.


----------



## cas

I think phill is starting to look a little synthol like. His traps, delts etc are looking a bit round to me.

Imo I think phil was lucky last year, he dialled it in right at the last moment, I think kai was ahead in the pre judging wasn't he?

Branch warren looks odd to me, when he comes right down in body fat his pecs have excess skin on the bottom, and just over all lacks shape.

Jay cutler, has a awesome body but he is just to wide, which spoils his look from the front, but looks very impressive when showing side chest or tricep poses.

Sean rodden, looks very aesthetic, but just needs a few more lbs on him

Dennis wolf, I have always been a fan of his. His relaxed pose is just immense, his only real problem is his high flying lats

My prediction for 2013 has to be phil heath, he just looks like a cartoon. I wouldn't be sad if jay won it, I aspire to jay, he just doesn't give up (now I've said this I bet he doesn't compete lol)


----------



## onthebuild

jake87 said:


> branch warren. jay cutler will never win mr olympia again


I do like Jay tbh, and with his amount of mass I think he might shock this year. Having said that I don't know if he'll turn up good enough for 1st, but I wouldn't completely rule him out!


----------



## boutye911

onthebuild said:


> Am I the only one cheering for Kai?
> 
> Love his personality, attitude and commitment to educating others!
> 
> Plus I always enjoy supporting an underdog, when no-one else thinks they have a chance.


Must say kai is looking great. Phil heath is in grest shape but am not a big fan of his. I think i will go for kai aswell.


----------



## 25081

onthebuild said:


> Am I the only one cheering for Kai?
> 
> Love his personality, attitude and commitment to educating others!
> 
> Plus I always enjoy supporting an underdog, when no-one else thinks they have a chance.


Kai fan here! He got into bodybuilding to get out of the other sh!t he was stuck in growing up (im guessing gang related) and he's made it to the big time. I feel he deserves an Olympia title (as long as his body is up to par).


----------



## onthebuild

boutye911 said:


> Must say kai is looking great. Phil heath is in grest shape but am not a big fan of his. I think i will go for kai aswell.


Me neither mate, don't get me wrong I congratulate him for his achievements, he has a phenomenal physique, but you know when you just don't like a guy, for no real reason?


----------



## onthebuild

ShaneB said:


> Kai fan here! He got into bodybuilding to get out of the other sh!t he was stuck in growing up (im guessing gang related) and he's made it to the big time. I feel he deserves an Olympia title (as long as his body is up to par).


Yeah mate, you cant take away the troubles and also scandals Kai has gone through.

But tbh I hate when it comes down to sob stories, xfactor style, and I think Kai does well to not play up to his past and use it to gain fans.

I think he was VERY close to heath in 2012, and just hope he brings his A game this year.


----------



## tony10

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 116226
> View attachment 116227
> View attachment 116228


kia is looking well in that pic.


----------



## tony10

Lacey Deluca

:drool:


----------



## RocoElBurn

Phil in first, second place??? To be honest, Rhoden isn't young and didn't come in hard last time and still lacked size(especially his back) so I am not convinced he'll beat Kai ...and if Jay brings the goods he's a great and worthy to be right up there.


----------



## boutye911

onthebuild said:


> Yeah mate, you cant take away the troubles and also scandals Kai has gone through.
> 
> But tbh I hate when it comes down to sob stories, xfactor style, and I think Kai does well to not play up to his past and use it to gain fans.
> 
> I think he was VERY close to heath in 2012, and just hope he brings his A game this year.


Yea i agree totally mate. Last year was really close and kai came in with his conditioning spot on. Hope this year he can snatch it i think he deserves it.


----------



## faultline

^pictures like that show just how fcuking huge these blokes are, when it's just them together you don't see it, put a normal person next to them and they look ridiculous


----------



## Dangerous20

Shame Cedric McMillan didn't come in in top condition at the Arnold, would have been talking about him for a top 5 finish if he did IMO


----------



## onthebuild

faultline said:


> ^pictures like that show just how fcuking huge these blokes are, when it's just them together you don't see it, put a normal person next to them and they look ridiculous


Exactly, especially since its pretty obvious the guy in the middle lifts too, imagine them stood either side of a 10 stone weakling, they'd absolutely shadow him!



Dangerous20 said:


> Shame Cedric McMillan didn't come in in top condition at the Arnold, would have been talking about him for a top 5 finish if he did IMO
> 
> View attachment 116281


He looks in great condition in the pics you posted mate!


----------



## Xbigdave79

onthebuild said:


> To start here's a picture of Jay I saw this morning, guest posing. Got to say he's looking immense as always.
> 
> View attachment 116225


Hi is a fukcin unit


----------



## Xbigdave79

Lockon said:


> Shawn Roden as well :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came from no where to the 3rd which is pretty dramatic.


I much prefer this physique to warren or Kai


----------



## infernal0988

it will be between shawn roden & Phil heath imo & Roden should at the VERY LEAST get second.


----------



## Guest

Roden is another Flex Wheeler in my eyes, great look, but not enough mass. Shouldn't be like that, but we all know it is.

I still stand by what I said last year, it's Heaths for as long as he wants it.


----------



## onthebuild

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Roden is another Flex Wheeler in my eyes, great look, but not enough mass. Shouldn't be like that, but we all know it is.
> 
> I still stand by what I said last year, it's Heaths for as long as he wants it.


Thing is though, the majority of people on here seem to think the 70's/80's was the 'golden era' and physiques have gone 'too far' these days.

So why has the judging not changed in order to accommodate tastes? Why are the mass monsters continually coming out on top, even over the better conditioned/symmetrical guys?

Seems a bit confused IMO, but I guess the judges are far more knowledgeable than us lot!


----------



## Guest

onthebuild said:


> Thing is though, the majority of people on here seem to think the 70's/80's was the 'golden era' and physiques have gone 'too far' these days.
> 
> So why has the judging not changed in order to accommodate tastes? Why are the mass monsters continually coming out on top, even over the better conditioned/symmetrical guys?
> 
> Seems a bit confused IMO, but I guess the judges are far more knowledgeable than us lot!


I honestly dunno, but I felt that Flex Wheeler looked better than Dorian Yates in one of the Olympias, and felt Yates was lucky to win, and it was given to him on mass alone, although I can't prove that as gospel.

Same when Wheeler lost against Coleman.

I prefer the Asthetic look WITH mass, but not the all out mass of the freaks.


----------



## Guest

Xbigdave79 said:


> I much prefer this physique to warren or Kai


I agree mate. Much more appealing I think


----------



## boutye911

Shawn Roden hasn't got the sheer mass that phil and kai have. He dosent deserve to win.


----------



## Guest

boutye911 said:


> Shawn Roden hasn't got the sheer mass that phil and kai have. He dosent deserve to win.


Why should it be judged on sheer mass ?


----------



## Lockon

Dont count out Rhoden! His physique is "classic" and stylish.










Kai is better than Jay imo:

































And I think phil was scared too!


----------



## boutye911

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Why should it be judged on sheer mass ?


Not based on mass mate but kai and phil have more mass and they are better conditioned. At the end of the day its whos the biggest with the most muscularity and symmetery and shawn dosent compare to heath or kai what so ever. Just my opinion.

Look at dorian, ronnie, jay and phil. I dont think shawn compares to these guys what so ever


----------



## RocoElBurn

onthebuild said:


> So why has the judging not changed in order to accommodate tastes? Why are the mass monsters continually coming out on top, even over the better conditioned/symmetrical guys?


The thing is, both Phil and Kai are both more balanced and conditioned than Rhoden, so whether you like their mass or not, it's just another thing they will score higher than him on.


----------



## Guest

I remember last year at the 1st showing, Kai had it won hands down. I dunno what Phil Heath did in 24hours but he came back Strong !!!


----------



## zak007

faultline said:


> Not sure when this pic of Rhoden was taken


sean for me he wont win but has the most aesthetic physique and is not syntholed out to fcuk and a big muscle belly

and jays arms look horrible there synthol filled doesnt look good imo


----------



## boutye911

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I remember last year at the 1st showing, Kai had it won hands down. I dunno what Phil Heath did in 24hours but he came back Strong !!!


Totally agree kai had it the first night. Its amazing the difference a day makes.


----------



## onthebuild

zak007 said:


> sean for me he wont win but has the most aesthetic physique and is not syntholed out to fcuk and a big muscle belly
> 
> and jays arms look horrible there synthol filled doesnt look good imo


I think jays arms look epic! Think all the pros use synthol to some degree but I don't notice jays looking 'overly synthol'd'.

Just my opinion like!


----------



## boxinmetx

onthebuild said:


> Thing is though, the majority of people on here seem to think the 70's/80's was the 'golden era' and physiques have gone 'too far' these days.
> 
> So why has the judging not changed in order to accommodate tastes? Why are the mass monsters continually coming out on top, even over the better conditioned/symmetrical guys?
> 
> Seems a bit confused IMO, but I guess the judges are far more knowledgeable than us lot!


people want to see freaks, and when they got bigger and bigger demand just made them push it as far as possible, there are a lot of fans that like aesthetics but mass monsters are what will win philo is a freak because he is a mass monster with awesome aesthetics, jay has a bit of blockyness about him, and look at rhul he was a freak of freaks but looked **** compared to dexter, jay and heath


----------



## boxinmetx

Lockon said:


> Dont count out Rhoden! His physique is "classic" and stylish.
> 
> he is lacking mass tho, once he adds some more poundage he might beat phil, but heath has too much imo


----------



## boutye911

onthebuild said:


> I think jays arms look epic! Think all the pros use synthol to some degree but I don't notice jays looking 'overly synthol'd'.
> 
> Just my opinion like!


definitely jays arms are class. of course they use synthol. I hate synthol I don't think it should be used at all but that's the sport.


----------



## onthebuild

boutye911 said:


> definitely jays arms are class. of course they use synthol. I hate synthol I don't think it should be used at all but that's the sport.


I've heard it's used to stretch the muscle fascia and facilitate more growth, although I'm unsure if that's correct.


----------



## Milky

I see Rhoden doing well in yrs to come, Warren will never win, just not got that pleasing a look IMO and l think Kai will struggle to get into the condition he did last yr again...

Heath will have the title for another yr at least, jay cant beat him now, Heath has left him way behind.

For me its

Heath

Cutler

Kai...

Gonna make this a sticky l think, good thread and will try and keep it on track :thumbup1:


----------



## boutye911

Milky said:


> I see Rhoden doing well in yrs to come, Warren will never win, just not got that pleasing a look IMO and l think Kai will struggle to get into the condition he did last yr again...
> 
> Heath will have the title for another yr at least, jay cant beat him now, Heath has left him way behind.
> 
> For me its
> 
> Heath
> 
> Cutler
> 
> Kai...
> 
> Gonna make this a sticky l think, good thread and will try and keep it on track :thumbup1:


I would like kai to win as I don't like heath. have no reason for not liking him I just don't but your right he could be the winner for the next few years if he wants it. Cutler will have to come, in sublime conditioning to get 2nd and if kai can get like last year he will be a massive threat.


----------



## boutye911

onthebuild said:


> I've heard it's used to stretch the muscle fascia and facilitate more growth, although I'm unsure if that's correct.


ive never heard that before mate always thought it was just used to bring lagging body parts up to scratch. Must look into that.


----------



## Milky

boutye911 said:


> I would like kai to win as I don't like heath. have no reason for not liking him I just don't but your right he could be the winner for the next few years if he wants it. Cutler will have to come, in sublime conditioning to get 2nd and if kai can get like last year he will be a massive threat.


I think Kai made a monumental change to his physique last yr, something l dont think anyone can acheive yr in yr out, he trimmed down royally and that must have taken some effort....

Jay has lost his " fight " IMO and he doesnt need too do it again..


----------



## F.M.J

I can't wait for this September just purely because the title could go anywhere.

I think Kai Greene definitely could have won last year - it was just a matter of opinion, however, Phil Heaths physique looks 'new' and more classic than others like Jay Cutler and Branch Warren etc so I think the judges prefer this. Shaun Rhoden looked phenomenal last year and I predict will be in with a shot this year, and there's Jay Cutler, not a huge fan but he does command some respect and the judges will be looking out for him.

Is Victor Martinez making an appearance this year? Seen a few videos of him recently, he's been popping up on Facebook too, hope he is because he is also an amazing bodybuilder IMO.

Ben Pakulski, Dennis Wolf, Branch Warren, Dexter Jackson - and is Fouad Abiad competing? - this lot fighting for 4/5th place. I don't think any of these could achieve top 2.

4 people who could win number 1 spot.

5/6 people for 5/6th position. Is going to be insane.


----------



## boutye911

Milky said:


> I think Kai made a monumental change to his physique last yr, something l dont think anyone can acheive yr in yr out, he trimmed down royally and that must have taken some effort....
> 
> Jay has lost his " fight " IMO and he doesnt need too do it again..


yes kai was unbelievable last year. As you say the change in a year really was massive. If he could come in like that this year phil would need to up his game.

And jay has proved himself already don't think he has a chance this year. Would be great to watch if he came in better condition than phil and kai.lol. Cant see it happen though.


----------



## onthebuild

You never know though guys, look at the Arnold come back in 80, everyone thought he had no chance and i bet everyone thought he was just doing it for the cash from pumping iron...

Never say never is and always will be my opinion, you have to remember jay has achieved the pinnacle award of the sport, more than anyone of us ever have! He's made of winning stuff!


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> You never know though guys, look at the Arnold come back in 80, everyone thought he had no chance and i bet everyone thought he was just doing it for the cash from pumping iron...
> 
> Never say never is and always will be my opinion, you have to remember jay has achieved the pinnacle award of the sport, more than anyone of us ever have! He's made of winning stuff!


Mate that is on record as the biggest farce ever, everyone knew he shouldnt have won but Weider wanted his " boy " to make a comeback


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Mate that is on record as the biggest farce ever, everyone knew he shouldnt have won but Weider wanted his " boy " to make a comeback


Still though mate, it happened, that's what I'm saying, whose to say we won't see another scandal, whose to say Heath won't get robbed this year?


----------



## boutye911

onthebuild said:


> Still though mate, it happened, that's what I'm saying, whose to say we won't see another scandal, whose to say Heath won't get robbed this year?


that's the thing about the Olympia its not always the best that wins. Its who suits the title that wins.


----------



## faultline

Anything can happen, I watched a phil Heath doc couple of weeks ago and he was odds on to win but was Ill 2 days before the Olympia, chucking up n the 2 bob bits, and he came 2nd or 3rd.

IMO Kai deserves a title, I've seen his docs and he is so dedicated and his work ethic is amazing


----------



## Keeks

Awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Keeks said:


> View attachment 116703
> 
> 
> Awesome! :thumb:


Sweet Jesus, look at the arms on the pair of them, wish my gym wasn't closed !


----------



## Keeks

Milky said:


> Sweet Jesus, look at the arms on the pair of them, wish my gym wasn't closed !


Unreal aren't they?! And although they look huge stood together, if someone normal size was stood there, they'd look even bigger wouldnt they? :laugh:


----------



## onthebuild

Keeks said:


> Unreal aren't they?! And although they look huge stood together, if someone normal size was stood there, they'd look even bigger wouldnt they? :laugh:


To be fair, even stood next to some of the competing bodybuilders on here they would dwarf them! And that's no disrespect to the lads on here, its just they are probably THAT huge!

The forearms on the guy on the right are huge! Is that heath, cant tell from the picture?!

Anyway!


----------



## SirL

onthebuild said:


> To be fair, even stood next to some of the competing bodybuilders on here they would dwarf them! And that's no disrespect to the lads on here, its just they are probably THAT huge!
> 
> The forearms on the guy on the right are huge! Is that heath, cant tell from the picture?!
> 
> Anyway!
> 
> View attachment 116714


Looks very like heath, cant really tell with the hat but id say not many guys are that big so wouldnt be hard for a heath fan to tell ha.

Kai for the win. The dude deserves it


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> To be fair, even stood next to some of the competing bodybuilders on here they would dwarf them! And that's no disrespect to the lads on here, its just they are probably THAT huge!
> 
> The forearms on the guy on the right are huge! Is that heath, cant tell from the picture?!
> 
> Anyway!
> 
> View attachment 116714


Heaths forearms are fu*king RIDICULOUS mate, l mean out fu*king rageaously big..


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Heaths forearms are fu*king RIDICULOUS mate, l mean out fu*king rageaously big..


They are especially in that pic @Keeks just posted! I mean they hide his biceps they're that big!

I bet he can screw together flat pack furniture in record time with them beasts!


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> They are especially in that pic @Keeks just posted! I mean they hide his biceps they're that big!
> 
> I bet he can screw together flat pack furniture in record time with them beasts!


There is a pic of him in a black The Gift T shirt mate but l cant find it.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> There is a pic of him in a black The Gift T shirt mate but l cant find it.


These?


----------



## boutye911

onthebuild said:


> These?
> 
> View attachment 116735
> View attachment 116736


Jesus look at his arms. The mans a monster. You wouldnt even looked as if you trained if he stood beside you!


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> These?
> 
> View attachment 116735
> View attachment 116736


yeah them are the ones, the skinny tw*t :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild

boutye911 said:


> Jesus look at his arms. The mans a monster. You wouldnt even looked as if you trained if he stood beside you!


Speak for yourself!

After this 30 day arm challenge I think I'd dwarf his :whistling:


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Speak for yourself!
> 
> After this 30 day arm challenge I think I'd dwarf his :whistling:


Mate mine and yours COMBINED wouldn't be as big as his :lol:


----------



## boutye911

They arent that big


----------



## BetterThanYou

onthebuild said:


> These?
> 
> View attachment 116735
> View attachment 116736


OMG









How much bigger can they get?!


----------



## BetterThanYou

in comparison to us.. little people LOL :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

boutye911 said:


> They arent that big


55cm.. 21.6 inches!


----------



## Keeks

boutye911 said:


> They arent that big


Heck, if I've read that right and his bi's are 55cm's, my waists only about 4cms bigger than his arms! mg: :lol:


----------



## boutye911

Keeks said:


> Heck, if I've read that right and his bi's are 55cm's, my waists only about 4cms bigger than his arms! mg: :lol:


Haha that is madness.


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> 55cm.. 21.6 inches!


At sub 5 % body fat l would add !


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> 55cm.. 21.6 inches!


At sub 5 % body fat l would add !


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Recent pic of jay and phol together, admettedly its not great but its the only recent one i could find:


----------



## boutye911

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Recent pic of jay and phol together, admettedly its not great but its the only recent one i could find:


Jays arms looks like hes been using a bit of synthol. Phils arms are just incredible.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

boutye911 said:


> Jays arms looks like hes been using a bit of synthol. Phils arms are just incredible.


Jays forearm compared to phils, looks like he has a whole chunk missing!


----------



## onthebuild

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Recent pic of jay and phol together, admettedly its not great but its the only recent one i could find:


Post #63 :whistling:

Jay's forearm looks a bit shrunken, in that it seems to be 'wrinkly'. Maybe its a by product of his bicep tear?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

onthebuild said:


> Post #63 :whistling:
> 
> Jay's forearm looks a bit shrunken, in that it seems to be 'wrinkly'. Maybe its a by product of his bicep tear?


Ugh damn it sorry @Keeks :innocent: im useless!

Think jays tear was at the top of his bicep though, although if his arm was immobile for a while it could have affected it yeah, have you seen victor martinez's forearm now it is out of a cast after he broke it? shrunk a lot!


----------



## onthebuild

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Ugh damn it sorry @Keeks :innocent: im useless!
> 
> Think jays tear was at the top of his bicep though, although if his arm was immobile for a while it could have affected it yeah, have you seen victor martinez's forearm now it is out of a cast after he broke it? shrunk a lot!


Yeah im guessing not being able to exercise it for a long period might have led to it wasting away a bit? :confused1:

Haven't seen that mate, see if you can dig out a pic?


----------



## onthebuild

Apologies, cant embed vids as they aren't on youtube!

But here's Jay Cutler and Phil Heath guest posing in Ohio yesterday!

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/news/bodybuilding-news/5510-jay-cutle-and-phil-heath-guest-posing-april-6th-in-ohio-video.html#.UWGnWV9wbIV


----------



## onthebuild

Stills taken from the vids, apologies for quality!


----------



## cas

it pains me to say it but, phil has that!


----------



## F.M.J

onthebuild said:


> Stills taken from the vids, apologies for quality!
> 
> View attachment 116824
> View attachment 116825
> View attachment 116826


As long as Phil is competing, Jay will not win.

Even if Phil didn't compete I don't think Jay would win anymore.


----------



## boutye911

Jay never deserved to win in the first place. In my eyes he dosent even compare with phil and kai. Same with ronnie at the time.


----------



## Lockon

Phil's only threat is Kai and if shawn rohden adds the mass yet keeps the classic look going then Shawn as well.

Jay is done.

Branch looks horrid!!! Looks like other peoples body parts stuck together.

And also its not all about mass as if it was Markus Rhul and Paul Dillet would have had all the Mr O's


----------



## small for now

Lockon said:


> Phil's only threat is Kai and if shawn rohden adds the mass yet keeps the classic look going then Shawn as well.
> 
> Jay is done.
> 
> Branch looks horrid!!! Looks like other peoples body parts stuck together.
> 
> And also its not all about mass as if it was Markus Rhul and Paul Dillet would have had all the Mr O's


Didnt rhul have biggest arms in world at one point?

Might of misread this somewhere tho


----------



## Barman

You know what i want to see?? The 90s type bodybuilders again Super lean, harder than steel, dry as a sunbaked bone. thats where it is at and i hope Kai wins this year with great size and even harder, id also like to see branch in the top 3 would love to see him maybe cut a bit back on size and be shredded as hell anyone ever see any old pictures of him?? amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## onthebuild

Would have loved to see Kai pose down with them! See where he's at!


----------



## Lockon

small for now said:


> Didnt rhul have biggest arms in world at one point?
> 
> Might of misread this somewhere tho


I knew Dillet went on stage with 24 inch arms. He used to pose and people would scream "freak"


----------



## onthebuild

Lockon said:


> I knew Dillet went on stage with 24 inch arms. He used to pose and people would scream "freak"


How big were nasser's?


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Jay needs to nail his conditioning if he is even going to have a shot. He can do it!


----------



## cas

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Jay needs to nail his conditioning if he is even going to have a shot. He can do it!


My mate, if he comes in as dry and grainy like that then he will take the O by storm!


----------



## boutye911

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/team-md-blogs/jay-cutler-blog/5385-jay-cutler-update-march-2013-thoughts-on-arnold-a-o-prep.html#.UWRrWZpwbIU

Jay cutler


----------



## boutye911

kai greene guest posing 6th april

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/news/bodybuilding-news/5512-kai-greene-guest-posing-april-6-2013-in-fresno-ca.html#.UWRsu5pwbIU


----------



## onthebuild

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Jay needs to nail his conditioning if he is even going to have a shot. He can do it!


Maybe not currently, but I don't know how anyone can say he didn't have an Olympia winning physique. He looks insane there!


----------



## onthebuild

Another chance to see the posedown of Jay and Phil, found one on youtube I can embed!


----------



## onthebuild

Not much footage, but heath has a new DVD coming in time for Olympia no doubt!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

A better quality shot from the NPC natural (lol)


----------



## boutye911

DeadlyCoobra said:


> A better quality shot from the NPC natural (lol)


Heath def has that!!

Look at his shoulders.....jesus!


----------



## onthebuild

boutye911 said:


> Heath def has that!!
> 
> Look at his shoulders.....jesus!


Look at his everything! Mans a machine!


----------



## boutye911

onthebuild said:


> Look at his everything! Mans a machine!


Haha your right. Although am not his biggest fan the man is special. The other guys are going to have to be something special to beat him this year.


----------



## onthebuild

boutye911 said:


> Haha your right. Although am not his biggest fan the man is special. The other guys are going to have to be something special to beat him this year.


Yeah I'm with you on that, no reason not to like him, I just don't!

I really hope Kai produces something special, if anyone can its him.


----------



## boutye911

onthebuild said:


> Yeah I'm with you on that, no reason not to like him, I just don't!
> 
> I really hope Kai produces something special, if anyone can its him.


Yea i think kai is his only threat. Jay dosent even come close on them videos. Lets hope kai brings it. Would love someone like warren to come in and smash them all.


----------



## Guest

This was last year right ? With Phil and Jay ? Cutler wasn't in comp form so can be forgiven for not being up to scratch.

I've been watching a lot of videos of Jay Cutler recently, and i've got a new found respect for his ideals and training philosophies. I think he's still capable of something big tbh.


----------



## DazUKM

nice thread


----------



## onthebuild

Cheeky Monkey said:


> This was last year right ? With Phil and Jay ? Cutler wasn't in comp form so can be forgiven for not being up to scratch.
> 
> I've been watching a lot of videos of Jay Cutler recently, and i've got a new found respect for his ideals and training philosophies. I think he's still capable of something big tbh.


No mate the vids/pics are from Ohio last week :thumb:


----------



## Guest

onthebuild said:


> No mate the vids/pics are from Ohio last week :thumb:


Last fk week ? LOL Jay got masses to do between now and the olympia then if he's gonna compete. ffs lol Wow didn't think he'd be that far behind.


----------



## onthebuild

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Last fk week ? LOL Jay got masses to do between now and the olympia then if he's gonna compete. ffs lol Wow didn't think he'd be that far behind.


I know mate, tbf I think behind is the wrong way of thinking about it, I think Heath is just THAT far in front he towers over even cutler!


----------



## boutye911

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Last fk week ? LOL Jay got masses to do between now and the olympia then if he's gonna compete. ffs lol Wow didn't think he'd be that far behind.


Haha he has a long way to go mate.


----------



## Guest

I actually thought Cutler might do something special for a comeback, but he's gonna have to pull something outta the hat. How many months we talking ? 7 something like that?


----------



## onthebuild

Cheeky Monkey said:


> I actually thought Cutler might do something special for a comeback, but he's gonna have to pull something outta the hat. How many months we talking ? 7 something like that?


5 mate


----------



## Guest

onthebuild said:


> 5 mate


Even less, christ ! Not looking good for Cutler, but will be good to see him there again anyway.


----------



## onthebuild

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Even less, christ ! Not looking good for Cutler, but will be good to see him there again anyway.


For his comeback I think the challenge he will have set himself is top 3. I'm undecided as to whether that's achievable tbh, but fingers crossed for him, he's a great champion and ambassador for the sport IMO.


----------



## onthebuild

Seen a few pic on social media of Phil and Kai at FIBO. Only included one of Kai as he has a hoody on in them all :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers

It might be just a rumour but I heard a few of the candidates have previously used anabolic steroids.


----------



## small for now

IGotTekkers said:


> It might be just a rumour but I heard a few of the candidates have previously used anabolic steroids.


Definately just a rumour, its all that overpricrd protein doing it..


----------



## J H

I swear Kai always wears a hoody unless hes on stage!


----------



## onthebuild

J H said:


> I swear Kai always wears a hoody unless hes on stage!


As a massive underdog this year I'd do the same tbh. Wouldn't risk people knowing how well my off season is going because I bet there are a lot of mind games played at that level.

The less people know, the more shocking it will be if he does pull something out the bag I reckon.


----------



## boutye911

onthebuild said:


> As a massive underdog this year I'd do the same tbh. Wouldn't risk people knowing how well my off season is going because I bet there are a lot of mind games played at that level.
> 
> The less people know, the more shocking it will be if he does pull something out the bag I reckon.


Haha he will just pull of that hoodie and BAMM!.Cant wait to see him though


----------



## onthebuild

To be fair, I hope to god its not a complete walkover. I mean people were saying Kai had it last year in prejudging, so anything can happen this year.

I get the impression from Kai's training videos etc he is crying out for a title, hes doing everything he possibly can to get there. He's desperate and that kind of motivation gets results, so fingers crossed for him!


----------



## onthebuild

Few months old now, but watched these video's today, big fan of Jay's he just seems like he would be a funny guy to be around tbh!











Doesn't seem like a publicity stunt in the slightest :whistling:

Ok maybe a little.


----------



## onthebuild

Also one of Dexter Jackson looking in excellent shape.


----------



## onthebuild

The secret to jay's forearms?


----------



## Mark2021

A think jay will grab it


----------



## stone14

(copy and paste my post from my thread I just started didn't no this was running, so that's getting deleted )

last year 6 runners up






jays back this year to steal it






I like dennis wolfs physique in the 2012 vid above I think him warren and dex are close, I think dennis looks his best in the wide poses, when hes hunched up he don't look as good, kai defo beats them tho, I think warren is looking old now like maybe his time is up soon.


----------



## boutye911

Mark2021 said:


> A think jay will grab it


You think hes better than phil and kai?


----------



## Gym-pig

Just hope jay ,Phil, Kai turn up in top condition .

So hard to judge . Phil has very round muscles but put him at the sude of Jay and whilst Jay looks blocky , Phil looks small and narrow

If Jay could bring in his waist Phil would have a nightmare on his hands


----------



## Del Boy 01

I'd love to see jay bounce back and win but he's got to step up his game!


----------



## onthebuild




----------



## Milky

@Dave

was telling me the other day Kai is looking awesome.

Is there any current pics of the main men knocking about ?


----------



## onthebuild




----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> @Dave
> 
> was telling me the other day Kai is looking awesome.
> 
> Is there any current pics of the main men knocking about ?


His latest update on facebook is:

Guest Posing this weekend at The Pittsburgh Pro.

Gonna bring something very very DIFFERENT to the stage!

Latest pics are ALL wearing hoodies so couldn't tell you. We shall see at the weekend!


----------



## jayDP

onthebuild said:


> View attachment 119774
> View attachment 119775


Omg that girls look tiny next to him


----------



## Milky

Friend of mine was on the USN stand at Fibo, the cow !!


----------



## onthebuild

jayDP said:


> Omg that girls look tiny next to him


Its probably that 10 stone weight advantage... :whistling:


----------



## jayDP

onthebuild said:


> Its probably that 10 stone weight advantage... :whistling:


Haha got to love a juice head with a tiny bird

Am the same, smaller the better, makes me look bigger as well haha


----------



## onthebuild

Anyone recognise the guy on the right?


----------



## small for now

hes a lump..who is he?


----------



## onthebuild

small for now said:


> hes a lump..who is he?


He's called Mel Chancey. He's a bodybuilder (obviously) but also ran the hells angels over in Chicago. He was in prison as far as I knew for drugs and racketeering charges but he's obviously out now. To get a sense of the size of the man:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Shot of the two champs together:










Shot of kai at the NZ pro i think:


----------



## onthebuild

Right guys! Reps will be awarded for anyone who can find out the time the guest posing happens today, and a link to a live stream or pictures/videos after the event!



EVERYONE who is anyone looks to be guest posing, so would love to see how everyone compares!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Also, am i the only person to find kai's posing horrible, i hate how feminine the music and moves seem, especially his latest guest pose at the NZ pro, i just don't like watching it, to weird for me!


----------



## onthebuild

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Also, am i the only person to find kai's posing horrible, i hate how feminine the music and moves seem, especially his latest guest pose at the NZ pro, i just don't like watching it, to weird for me!


It's jus 'different' and people often don't like different, especially in a male dominated sport.

I guess if he gets all the required poses in, he's doing what he should, but I can bet you won't forget his routine? At least it's memorable I guess.

I agree though, it's a bit strange


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

onthebuild said:


> It's jus 'different' and people often don't like different, especially in a male dominated sport.
> 
> I guess if he gets all the required poses in, he's doing what he should, but I can bet you won't forget his routine? At least it's memorable I guess.
> 
> I agree though, it's a bit strange


No i mean you can do what you want in the individual routine i know that, i think his mandatory posing is really good, its just i dont like the style he does his routines in. I never sit through them, cant watch it so not that memorable for me lol! i think he is one of the best bodybuilders out there and is still one of my faves, just the individual routines...


----------



## onthebuild

Ok photos from the Pittsburgh pro, guest posing


----------



## onthebuild

Ok these are of Phil, Kai and Jay. They haven't all got comparable poses but these are the best of what they have:

Front Double Bi



Back Double Bicep



Lat Spread



Side pose



I have to say @Milky Kai is looking good in my uneducated opinion :lol: His bicep peaks are ridiculous, as are his legs!


----------



## jayDP

They all look the same to me


----------



## onthebuild

jayDP said:


> They all look the same to me


Well for a start you're colour blind then


----------



## Lockon

Phil then Kai and Jay/Shawn rohden is still my call.


----------



## jayDP

onthebuild said:


> Well for a start you're colour blind then


Haha, no really I haven't got an eye for bodybuilding, when cutler and Heath pull the same pose they both look the same to me

Even at local shows, I can only see if one guy is bigger then the next, that's it


----------



## DazUKM

Jheeez Kai's legs!


----------



## DazUKM

From those pics, Kai,phil,jay


----------



## nickynoo

watch kia green man hes gona come in looking like a monster i think jay might even come 4th even though he's a personal hero of mine.....but yeh kia green monster


----------



## onthebuild

I have to say I'm shocked at kai's progress. His back, arms and legs are looking fantastic, he's gonna push phil for mass for sure.


----------



## nickynoo

watch out for kia green hes gona bring it this year real monster i think jay will come 4th even though he's a personal hero of mine......kia green keep an eye on if not him phil heath for sure


----------



## McGuire86




----------



## onthebuild

D9S4 said:


> From those pics, Kai,phil,jay


You reckon Kai will match phils conditioning though?


----------



## Milky

I honestly think Kai has gone to mass monster now...


----------



## onthebuild

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/contests/2013-pittsburgh-pro/10381-2013-pittsburgh-pro/5634-mr-olympia-2013-preview-in-pittsburgh-video.html#.UYa97l9wbIV


----------



## Lockon

After the Olympia at the sheru classic :/ Kai has this hands down. I also noticed that Phil cheats/gains ground.


----------



## onthebuild

Lockon said:


> After the Olympia at the sheru classic :/ Kai has this hands down. I also noticed that Phil cheats/gains ground.


You're right there mate, hes way in front in all those poses!

Does kai do it in others, so its 50/50 or is it just Phil doing it?


----------



## Lockon

onthebuild said:


> You're right there mate, hes way in front in all those poses!
> 
> Does kai do it in others, so its 50/50 or is it just Phil doing it?


Nope only Phil has been seen to do it when it gets to the comparison stage.


----------



## onthebuild

Lockon said:


> Nope only Phil has been seen to do it when it gets to the comparison stage.


Be hard to tell the current Mr Olympia he's breaking the rules though I guess...


----------



## BetterThanYou

Lockon said:


>


Kai is numero uno :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I honestly think Kai has gone to mass monster now...


What do you mean mate? Like too far as in too far he wont win?

Or too far for your liking but still worthy of an Olympia title?

Personally I don't find any of their physiques 'nice' looking, but I think the bigger seems to mean the better, or that's what the judging seems to suggest?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> What do you mean mate? Like too far as in too far he wont win?
> 
> Or too far for your liking but still worthy of an Olympia title?
> 
> Personally I don't find any of their physiques 'nice' looking, but I think the bigger seems to mean the better, or that's what the judging seems to suggest?


I think there raining in the mass mate and going for the more " healthy " / attainable look.

I think mass is getting old now...


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I think there raining in the mass mate and going for the more " healthy " / attainable look.
> 
> I think mass is getting old now...


If that's true I think that's VERY harsh on Kai, after losing out last year due to being out massed by Phil. He matched if not bettered heath last year conditioning wise I think.

If he loses out this year after improving his mass that will be a hard pill for him to swallow I bet.


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> If that's true I think that's VERY harsh on Kai, after losing out last year due to being out massed by Phil. He matched if not bettered heath last year conditioning wise I think.
> 
> If he loses out this year after improving his mass that will be a hard pill for him to swallow I bet.


There is one MASSIVE issue as well mate and that is heath is far more marketable than a man on the net shagging a grapefruit.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> There is one MASSIVE issue as well mate and that is heath is far more marketable than a man on the net shagging a grapefruit.


That is true I guess.


----------



## DazUKM

Milky said:


> There is one MASSIVE issue as well mate and that is heath is far more marketable than a man on the net shagging a grapefruit.


Laughed hard at that,

Ye there's a lot of politics in the judging its all fk'd and subjective to what they're actually looking for


----------



## Mark2021

Kais are fukcing hell and his legs


----------



## McGuire86




----------



## onthebuild

McGuire86 said:


> View attachment 120484


Those legs are insane. And that back!


----------



## mal

jays looking big:whistling: could pull it off i recon...kia looks good too.


----------



## Sambuca

dennis wolf looks huge


----------



## dirtymusket1

onthebuild said:


> Anyone recognise the guy on the right?


Isn't he the street fighter character???


----------



## boutye911

onthebuild said:


> Those legs are insane. And that back!


Never seen him look so big. He is an animal


----------



## fastcar_uk

mal said:


> jays looking big:whistling: could pull it off i recon...kia looks good too.


If its a mass contest Kai's got it this year. Wow!.... If not its Heath.


----------



## onthebuild

Seems big Ron has lost all his size....NOT! Still a fvcking monster of a man!

mg:


----------



## fastcar_uk

I bet Levrone is dying to get back on the gear!


----------



## onthebuild

fastcar_uk said:


> I bet Levrone is dying to get back on the gear!


Who wouldn't be!


----------



## fastcar_uk

Must be gutting to go from the best physique in bb (IMO) back to normality.


----------



## Milky

fastcar_uk said:


> I bet Levrone is dying to get back on the gear!


Saw a pic of Levrone before he is " normal " now, will take a lot of gear to get him back to his best.


----------



## fastcar_uk

Milky said:


> Saw a pic of Levrone before he is " normal " now, will take a lot of gear to get him back to his best.


Be interesting that one. Keep seeing reports about him supposedly making a come back. I wonder how much muscle memory and his good genetics would help him.

I know myself that after about 2 weeks or so on cycle I'm soon back up to my size. Like I say be very interesting.


----------



## Milky

fastcar_uk said:


> Be interesting that one. Keep seeing reports about him supposedly making a come back. I wonder how much muscle memory and his good genetics would help him.
> 
> I know myself that after about 2 weeks or so on cycle I'm soon back up to my size. Like I say be very interesting.


Think the pic is in the Bodypower thread mate.


----------



## onthebuild




----------



## Bigfoot1985

Kai greene is a monster!!

Take alot to beat him i reckon


----------



## Proteincarb

Nice


----------



## Quinn92

Few pictures I got at Body Power. Kai, Branch, Jay, Phil, Shawn Rhoden, Flex Lewis


----------



## Ukmeathead

Quinn92 said:


> View attachment 121737
> View attachment 121738
> View attachment 121739
> View attachment 121740
> View attachment 121741
> View attachment 121742
> View attachment 121743
> View attachment 121744
> 
> 
> Few pictures I got at Body Power. Kai, Branch, Jay, Phil, Shawn Rhoden, Flex Lewis


Dude you like 10ft or something?


----------



## Captain-splooge

to be fair they are all midgets!! im 6, 6' and they all came up to my nips at best


----------



## Quinn92

Ukmeathead said:


> Dude you like 10ft or something?


Haha, about 6'6 / 6'7


----------



## Keeks

I got some pics from the Phil Heath seminar at Bodypower too, he looked awesome and he starts prep in a few weeks........


----------



## onthebuild

Keeks said:


> I got some pics from the Phil Heath seminar at Bodypower too, he looked awesome and he starts prep in a few weeks........
> 
> View attachment 121863
> View attachment 121864
> View attachment 121865
> View attachment 121866
> View attachment 121867
> View attachment 121868


How big did he look in real life in comparison to the pics? I imagine no picture can truly do a pro bb'er justice!


----------



## onthebuild

:surrender:

Chuffing hell!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

onthebuild said:


> How big did he look in real life in comparison to the pics? I imagine no picture can truly do a pro bb'er justice!


its with clothes on but this is to give comparison, tbh he didnt look as big as I thought he would of done but still massive


----------



## Milky

I cant believe how " normal " Levrone looks in that picture...


----------



## Keeks

onthebuild said:


> How big did he look in real life in comparison to the pics? I imagine no picture can truly do a pro bb'er justice!


BIG!!! Here is a pic of me with him, Im a little 5'2 short ass, but dont think the pic does his size justice really, he was huge, really wide!


----------



## onthebuild

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> its with clothes on but this is to give comparison, tbh he didnt look as big as I thought he would of done but still massive
> 
> View attachment 121998





Keeks said:


> BIG!!! Here is a pic of me with him, Im a little 5'2 short ass, but dont think the pic does his size justice really, he was huge, really wide!
> 
> View attachment 122000


Big difference of opinion here, maybe as men we have over exaggerated expectations of the pro's then? As we expect them to be bigger than they are?

El Toro and keeks you both look great too, looks like a good day out!

Cant get over how much you look like jean claude van damme though El Toro, I say it every time :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I cant believe how " normal " Levrone looks in that picture...


I imagine being photographed with the likes of Kai Greene, Dorian Yates and Zack Khan doesn't help much though...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

onthebuild said:


> Big difference of opinion here, maybe as men we have over exaggerated expectations of the pro's then? As we expect them to be bigger than they are?
> 
> El Toro and keeks you both look great too, looks like a good day out!
> 
> Cant get over how much you look like jean claude van damme though El Toro, I say it every time :lol:


haha ive never herd that before lol, hope you meen in his younger days lol..

I think its because theres lots of 20+ stone ppl arround but when your over that weight with sub 10% bf and small waist then uder the lights you look even bigger...

I dont like how i look in that pic personally a was suppose to carb load but ended up with the runs and not been able to eat for 3 days and came in flat plus working the stand tired me out..

Ill give him one thing though he is one cool dude


----------



## Keeks

onthebuild said:


> Big difference of opinion here, maybe as men we have over exaggerated expectations of the pro's then? As we expect them to be bigger than they are?
> 
> El Toro and keeks you both look great too, looks like a good day out!
> 
> Cant get over how much you look like jean claude van damme though El Toro, I say it every time :lol:


Yep, I've heard a few blokes say they expected him to be bigger than he was, so maybe its cos Im little that he seemed big to me (people do call me a borrower:lol but he was big!

And thank you!


----------



## onthebuild

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> haha ive never herd that before lol, hope you meen in his younger days lol..
> 
> I think its because theres lots of 20+ stone ppl arround but when your over that weight with sub 10% bf and small waist then uder the lights you look even bigger...
> 
> I dont like how i look in that pic personally a was suppose to carb load but ended up with the runs and not been able to eat for 3 days and came in flat plus working the stand tired me out..
> 
> Ill give him one thing though he is one cool dude


Sounds horrible, nothing worse than the ol' brown rain :lol:

Ahh your sponsor have you working there? What do you have to do, promote the brand or actually speak to people and advise them etc?



Keeks said:


> Yep, I've heard a few blokes say they expected him to be bigger than he was, so maybe its cos Im little that he seemed big to me (people do call me a borrower:lol but he was big!
> 
> And thank you!


Maybe us men are just overly jealous! All the women gawping at him, all the men going 'he's not even THAT big' whilst thinking 'I wish I was that big'!


----------



## 1manarmy

IMO branch just looks boll*cksed now compared


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

onthebuild said:


> Sounds horrible, nothing worse than the ol' brown rain :lol:
> 
> Ahh your sponsor have you working there? What do you have to do, promote the brand or actually speak to people and advise them etc?
> 
> Maybe us men are just overly jealous! All the women gawping at him, all the men going 'he's not even THAT big' whilst thinking 'I wish I was that big'!


I was only there on the sat, was just talking to people and taking pics, ill bang a few up and you can see how carb depleted i was, things just didnt go to plan lol..


----------



## onthebuild

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I was only there on the sat, was just talking to people and taking pics, ill bang a few up and you can see how carb depleted i was, things just didnt go to plan lol..
> 
> View attachment 122052
> View attachment 122053
> View attachment 122054
> View attachment 122055


Still looking great though mate, especially considering you weren't at your best!

I imagine if you had carb loaded you'd be a lot more vascular? Not that you aren't, but all down the forearms, lower abs etc?


----------



## Keeks

Few more pics. Kai was covered up all weekend, but didnt seem quite as big, Jay was big but calves nowhere near like Phil's.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

onthebuild said:


> Still looking great though mate, especially considering you weren't at your best!
> 
> I imagine if you had carb loaded you'd be a lot more vascular? Not that you aren't, but all down the forearms, lower abs etc?


thanks mate, yeh all my muscle bellies would of been half the size again and vascular but sh1t happens "pardon the pun" lol.

Only just coming round now


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

Keeks said:


> Few more pics. Kai was covered up all weekend, but didnt seem quite as big, Jay was big but calves nowhere near like Phil's.
> 
> View attachment 122056
> View attachment 122057
> View attachment 122058


Keeks you will never catch kai out of his hoody in an expo lol


----------



## onthebuild

Keeks said:


> Few more pics. Kai was covered up all weekend, but didnt seem quite as big, Jay was big but calves nowhere near like Phil's.
> 
> View attachment 122056
> View attachment 122057
> View attachment 122058


Kai still looks HUGE in that picture. Didn't realise Jay went, first time I've heard him mentioned, seemed people aren't as interested in ol cuts anymore?



El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> thanks mate, yeh all my muscle bellies would of been half the size again and vascular but sh1t happens "pardon the pun" lol.
> 
> Only just coming round now


Good to hear you're on the up now though, its horrible when it lasts for days!


----------



## Keeks

onthebuild said:


> Kai still looks HUGE in that picture. Didn't realise Jay went, first time I've heard him mentioned, seemed people aren't as interested in ol cuts anymore?
> 
> Good to hear you're on the up now though, its horrible when it lasts for days!


Yeah Jay was there but from what I can gather, he wasnt there much and not as friendly as Kai or Phil.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Cool vid by flex magazine about 2013 mr o

http://www.flexonline.com/ifbb/ifbb-olympia-weekend-2013/2013-mr-olympia-promotion-war-coming


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Also new train with kai vids out! :thumb:


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

May or may not have been posted already:


----------



## onthebuild

Cant wait for a torrent of phil heaths new dvd to become available!


----------



## RocoElBurn

DeadlyCoobra said:


> May or may not have been posted already:


That's a pic of the best ever Phil next to an off version of Jay

...2003 Ironman Jay is worth a Google if you wanna see some class Cutler.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

Big Ramy in the mix now after his NY Pro win










The man in a mutant


----------



## RocoElBurn

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Big Ramy in the mix now after his NY Pro win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The man in a mutant


Again, those comparisons do Phil no justice as he was flatter at the Sheru(wasn't the best up there on the day but I'd say they just follow the Mr O results and are happy with having the guys on board). Ramy looks promising though, as I said in the NY Pro thread, he does need better calves, hams and less gyno but then he'll be hard to go up against. Funny enough, despite other silly comparisons he's drawn on other sites, Rammy has a very Cutler'esque aesthetic. I think it could be an interesting contest, especially after last years two horse race.


----------



## hermie07

Is there any vids of the top guys training leading up to this years mr Olympia normally all of them do them at x amount of weeks out. Saw jay cutlets vid from 16 weeks out. Bring on number 5.


----------



## pea head

Really looking forward to seeing big Ramy at the O. if Dennis brings him in sharp ive no doubt he will be in the top 5.

If phil brings his 2011 condition its game over.

Nice to see Jay back no matter where he places...il give him 6th.

However Kai last year was well impressive and i thought he had slighty pipped Phil....but Phil was sharper in 2011....like i say...bring that package again its in the bag.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra

hermie07 said:


> Is there any vids of the top guys training leading up to this years mr Olympia normally all of them do them at x amount of weeks out. Saw jay cutlets vid from 16 weeks out. Bring on number 5.


Jay has started doing weekly updates that are quite cool






Lol im an idiot and didnt read the last bit of your post! :lol: im sure other people will want to watch the vid though!


----------



## Milky

Ramy has got a touch of gyno in that pic, l also cant make out if its bad photo shopping or his shoulders are flat as a witches tit :confused1:


----------



## boutye911

Recent pics of kai!


----------



## boutye911

Recent heath. Jesus look at his forearm


----------



## Mark2021

New ramy pics 10 weeks out


----------



## boutye911

Big ramy!!


----------



## Kevin Smith

boutye911 said:


> Recent heath. Jesus look at his forearm


WOW. Like, how the FVCK do you get to look like that?! Damn I am so jealous.


----------



## xpower

Jay looking good 10 weeks out


----------



## Zee Theloader

I say:

1. Kai Greene

2. Phillip Heath

3. Mamdouh "Big Ramy" Elssbiay

4. Shawn Rhoden

5. Dennis Wolf

6. Jay Cutler

7. Dexter Jackson


----------



## Chelsea

My top 6 would be:

1st - Phil Heath

2nd - Kai Greene

3rd - Shawn Rhoden

4th - Big Ramy

5th - Jay Cutler

6th - Dexter Jackson

So basically same top 3 as last year but I reckon 4th, 5th and 6th could easily switch around depending on whether Ramy hits Olympia stage condition and whether Jay is up to scratch at all.


----------



## mal




----------



## TypeR

Chelsea said:


> My top 6 would be:
> 
> 1st - Phil Heath
> 
> 2nd - Kai Greene
> 
> 3rd - Shawn Rhoden
> 
> 4th - Big Ramy
> 
> 5th - Jay Cutler
> 
> 6th - Dexter Jackson
> 
> So basically same top 3 as last year but I reckon 4th, 5th and 6th could easily switch around depending on whether Ramy hits Olympia stage condition and whether Jay is up to scratch at all.


I agree although I would like to see Jay come 2nd


----------



## Chelsea

TypeR said:


> I agree although I would like to see Jay come 2nd


I just cant see for the life of me Jay being that competitive, I reckon its more of a marketing stunt for his supplement line fro BPI, if he is competing he is in the public eye constantly and so are his sponsors.


----------



## MiXiN

Gee whizz... Didn't realise Jay Cutler was still at it!

I remember that Guy's name from the mid 90s along with the likes of Dorian, Kev Levrone, Andreas Munzer, Ronnie Coleman, etc...


----------



## Chelsea

mal said:


>


I know a lot can change in 3.5 weeks but does anyone else think he should be a little more cut for 3.5 weeks out of the biggest bb show in the world?


----------



## MiXiN

@Chelsea - I reckon you'll be an entrant for the Olympia if you carry on at the rate you are in a few years time mate.

Nohomo. Lol.


----------



## Chelsea

MiXiN said:


> @Chelsea - I reckon you'll be an entrant for the Olympia if you carry on at the rate you are in a few years time mate.
> 
> Nohomo. Lol.


Hahaha yea right! I'd look like I have anorexia even standing 4 paces in front of them closer to the camera, with full tan on and the best light in the world haha!

But thanks mate 

Shall I change my username to 'WhiteRonnie' :lol:


----------



## MiXiN

Chelsea said:


> Hahaha yea right! I'd look like I have anorexia even standing 4 paces in front of them closer to the camera, with full tan on and the best light in the world haha!
> 
> But thanks mate
> 
> Shall I change my username to 'WhiteRonnie' :lol:


WhiteRonnie.... Ha ha. Nice one mate.


----------



## mal

Chelsea said:


> I know a lot can change in 3.5 weeks but does anyone else think he should be a little more cut for 3.5 weeks out of the biggest bb show in the world?


maybe he'll drop the 100iu slin/ a day and add some cardio in a few days out


----------



## 1010AD

Who thinks Flex Lewis can keep his title in the 212 showdown. This year is going to be a good comp coz Kevin English is back so it will be good to see if Flex can win with Kevin competing.


----------



## Lockon

Ramy isnt going to be ready


----------



## funkdocta

onthebuild said:


> I do like Jay tbh, and with his amount of mass I think he might shock this year. Having said that I don't know if he'll turn up good enough for 1st, but I wouldn't completely rule him out!
> 
> View attachment 116277


Always have to watch out for Jay. If he gets that desire back from when he was trying is damn hardest to beat Ronnie he could shock a few people. Personally don't think he will though, its like he's been there done that now. Phil's body just looks insane, if only he could get some juice to make it head grow in proportion....


----------



## RocoElBurn

1010AD said:


> Who thinks Flex Lewis can keep his title in the 212 showdown. This year is going to be a good comp coz Kevin English is back so it will be good to see if Flex can win with Kevin competing.


I doubt English will beat Flex, he didn't even look better than him in 2011.


----------



## RocoElBurn

RocoElBurn said:


> I doubt English will beat Flex, he didn't even look better than him in 2011.


...I do however think that the real competition is Jose Raymond and David Henry, but unless much has changed it'll prob be another victory for Flex.


----------



## jakeakita

Jay ****ing mass monster!


----------



## 1010AD

RocoElBurn said:


> I doubt English will beat Flex, he didn't even look better than him in 2011.


That's what i thought and was shocked to see him get the win but he did get it and wasn't present in 2012 due to injuring himself so he'll want it bad this year. I'm just glad he is competing so Flex can show he has the better body.


----------



## RocoElBurn

What Phil Heath reckons^^


----------



## RocoElBurn

1010AD said:


> That's what i thought and was shocked to see him get the win but he did get it and wasn't present in 2012 due to injuring himself so he'll want it bad this year. I'm just glad he is competing so Flex can show he has the better body.


It's all personal opinion but yeah, I too prefer Flex's physique...


----------



## mal




----------



## Bad Alan

Lockon said:


> Ramy isnt going to be ready


I don't think ramy will be in the condition of Kai or phil but he will have a good outing if he dials in, future mr o without a doubt IMO. Too big and proportioned not to be, will never get it on a first outing.

Kai will be clear winner but think they will give it to phil, same as last year. Sport needs jay but don't think he will be big enough yet.

Ramy 4 weeks out incase its not been out up yet;



Everyone should be prepared to be out massed from the front and back, he's average in side shots though for a top pro IMO.


----------



## mal

4 weeks out


----------



## cas

Jay, posted today


----------



## cooper79

Heath looking awesome


----------



## 1manarmy

Phil heath all day.. Hel be in for a real battle next year with big ramy.. That bloke is a monster


----------



## Chelsea

RocoElBurn said:


> ...I do however think that the real competition is Jose Raymond and David Henry, but unless much has changed it'll prob be another victory for Flex.


DH for sure but I agree it will be another win for Flex, cant see anyone beating him and he has made some serious improvements too.


----------



## HAWKUS

Ramy is a fcuking unit....would love to see jay take the crown again,aint gonna happen though.


----------



## mal




----------



## just-that-ek

2.5weeks out


----------



## mal




----------



## mal

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/training/videos/gaspari-zone/flex-lewis-week-defending-olympia-title-part-6


----------



## liam0810

Bad Alan said:


> I don't think ramy will be in the condition of Kai or phil but he will have a good outing if he dials in, future mr o without a doubt IMO. Too big and proportioned not to be, will never get it on a first outing.
> 
> Kai will be clear winner but think they will give it to phil, same as last year. Sport needs jay but don't think he will be big enough yet.
> 
> Ramy 4 weeks out incase its not been out up yet;
> 
> View attachment 135518
> 
> 
> Everyone should be prepared to be out massed from the front and back, he's average in side shots though for a top pro IMO.


He's just ridiculous! If he gets more thickness he'll be Mr O in a few years


----------



## Guest

I actually prefer Henrys physique more than I do Flex tbh.

I suppose its a matter of opinion.

I'd be very surprised to see Jay out the top 4 this year also.


----------



## RocoElBurn

Spawn of Haney said:


> I actually prefer Henrys physique more than I do Flex tbh.
> 
> I suppose its a matter of opinion.
> 
> I'd be very surprised to see Jay out the top 4 this year also.


Standing alone, yes, and his conditioning will be second to none. But (I think) Flex will win from the waist down in comparisons(especially from rear comparisons).


----------



## Irish Beast

paulandabbi said:


> Who is in the red shirt? Them arms look huge!!!


You should see his legs!


----------



## mal

steve kuclo 2.5 weeks out.


----------



## cas

Jay Cutler again, I think he has taken a bit of mass off this year, and to me is looking much better


----------



## eezy1

this years Mr O is gonna be awesome. cant wait


----------



## ClarkyBoy

cas said:


> Jay Cutler again, I think he has taken a bit of mass off this year, and to me is looking much better


Saw these yesterday, think he looks phenomenal personally. Could we see an upset and Jay come back to win????


----------



## cas

ClarkyBoy said:


> Saw these yesterday, think he looks phenomenal personally. Could we see an upset and Jay come back to win????


Personally I think so, but it's hard to tell until they are all lined up. As they all look epic by themselves


----------



## mal

Wolf and jose 3 weeks out..


----------



## mal




----------



## onthebuild

Jay 5 days out..


----------



## funkdocta

onthebuild said:


> Jay 5 days out..
> 
> View attachment 136729
> View attachment 136730
> View attachment 136731


Jay is looking a lot less growth hormoned up. Definitely in with a top 3 chance.


----------



## HelloDumbbell

If jay bring the condition he has shown before he will win.

Hes physique and structure is superior to phil or kai by far.

I say Jay wins !


----------



## funkdocta

HelloDumbbell said:


> If jay bring the condition he has shown before he will win.
> 
> Hes physique and structure is superior to phil or kai by far.
> 
> I say Jay wins !


I cant look past Phil to be honest. Think its still his time to shine.


----------



## HelloDumbbell

funkdocta said:


> I cant look past Phil to be honest. Think its still his time to shine.


Phil has so damn small frame and now when Jay and Kai play the mass game Im afraid Phill is gonna end up third with luck.


----------



## jakob

No chance Jay is going to win (although I want him to) but he's doing a good job of creating hype around himself whilst Phil is staying quiet in the background.


----------



## Suprakill4

HelloDumbbell said:


> Phil has so damn small frame and now when Jay and Kai play the mass game Im afraid Phill is gonna end up third with luck.


Its not all about mass.


----------



## HelloDumbbell

Ofc its not. Think how he still is going to look between those 2 ? 2012 Kai dropped weight to compete with Phil on hes own game.

this year they are going for the mass.

Its all going to be very clear when they step on the stage


----------



## Chelsea

HelloDumbbell said:


> If jay bring the condition he has shown before he will win.
> 
> Hes physique and structure is superior to phil or kai by far.
> 
> I say Jay wins !


I will have a £50 bet with you right now that Jay will not win.

I would be surprised if he made the top 3, Phil and Kai will take the top 2 most likely with Phil winning again, absolutely now way Jay is beating either of them.


----------



## defdaz

I really hope big Ramy causes an upset! Fingers crossed. But I think Phil will get the nod regardless (which isn't too upsetting really since he is awesome).


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> I will have a £50 bet with you right now that Jay will not win.
> 
> I would be surprised if he made the top 3, Phil and Kai will take the top 2 most likely with Phil winning again, absolutely now way Jay is beating either of them.


No top 5 mate and that would be a good result for him, I reckon he'd be happy with it too. Just back from injury etc. He doesn't hold the Mass card this year against those two and that was his only play before. Looks very good in those side shots with his improved waist line, I think it'll be just beat conditioning in years.

Kai is on another level from phil even I think, has freakier body parts all over, is bigger and has more cuts/stirations everywhere. Purely phil being golden boy will "gift" him this years Olympia like he was handed it last year.


----------



## HelloDumbbell

Chelsea said:


> I will have a £50 bet with you right now that Jay will not win.
> 
> I would be surprised if he made the top 3, Phil and Kai will take the top 2 most likely with Phil winning again, absolutely now way Jay is beating either of them.


Its kinda scary how sure you seem about this 

Somehow I think Muscletech has their fees send to judges weeks ago.

We will see in couple of days how it goes ^^

For me Kai always was underdog and not because of hes physique. Something stinks.


----------



## funkdocta

HelloDumbbell said:


> Ofc its not. Think how he still is going to look between those 2 ? 2012 Kai dropped weight to compete with Phil on hes own game.
> 
> this year they are going for the mass.
> 
> Its all going to be very clear when they step on the stage


Well Jay has dropped mass so....  who is "they" that are going for mass by the way?


----------



## HelloDumbbell

He will win. You are all wrong ! :gun_bandana:


----------



## Chelsea

Bad Alan said:


> No top 5 mate and that would be a good result for him, I reckon he'd be happy with it too. Just back from injury etc. He doesn't hold the Mass card this year against those two and that was his only play before. Looks very good in those side shots with his improved waist line, I think it'll be just beat conditioning in years.
> 
> Kai is on another level from phil even I think, has freakier body parts all over, is bigger and has more cuts/stirations everywhere. Purely phil being golden boy will "gift" him this years Olympia like he was handed it last year.


Agree mate, I think it will probably be the same top 3 Rhoden, Kai and Phil, Ramy wont be up there because of his lack of cuts and razor sharp conditioning no matter what Dennis James puts on fb haha. He has stream lined and does look tight in the photos but I agree, the mass monster that was Jay has gone, apparently he is on track to be the same weight he was in 2009 which was his best showing, if that were the case (which I doubt) I reckon a 4th place but realistically 5th place for him, its all just a marketing ploy for his supplement range which is fair play.

Kai does look crazy good, ive never seen so many striations and certainly not on the lats!! Unreal! Very big fan of Kai but stood next to Phil (awesome name by the way) im not sure Kai looks so freaky because Phil has just got lines and such full muscle bellies that seem to go on forever! I would like to see Kai win but realistically I see Phil with his 3rd Sandow.



HelloDumbbell said:


> Its kinda scary how sure you seem about this
> 
> Somehow I think Muscletech has their fees send to judges weeks ago.
> 
> We will see in couple of days how it goes ^^
> 
> For me Kai always was underdog and not because of hes physique. Something stinks.


Haha its not like I know any inside info I am just absolutely certain Jay wont win mate.

You up for the bet? 

The thing that stinks is the grapefruit.


----------



## Raw meat 1984

so what time and where can we all watch the big event? can anyone tell me?


----------



## HelloDumbbell

Yes I´m up for the bet if you name a winner as well.

I´m just a Jay fan hoping for the best and I believe he might have a chance once more.

Honestly, I would see it go to Kai as he has gotten so much better over this year.


----------



## mills91

Come on my man Kai Greene.

Met him and jay at bodypower at the NEC this year.

Kai was a nice bloke, looked you in the eye, shook your hand, thanked you for queuing to see him and signed a mag.

Jay grabbed your hand as you got to him for a photo, didn't look at you, didn't talk to you and couldn't wait to fvck off. Came across as a bit of a cvnt.

Branch was also pretty cool also, free signed glossy photo and seemed a decent bloke


----------



## funkdocta

mills91 said:


> Come on my man Kai Greene.
> 
> Met him and jay at bodypower at the NEC this year.
> 
> Kai was a nice bloke, looked you in the eye, shook your hand, thanked you for queuing to see him and signed a mag.
> 
> Jay grabbed your hand as you got to him for a photo, didn't look at you, didn't talk to you and couldn't wait to fvck off. Came across as a bit of a cvnt.
> 
> Branch was also pretty cool also, free signed glossy photo and seemed a decent bloke


Thats what all the gear does to you


----------



## mills91

funkdocta said:


> Thats what all the gear does to you


Think your right.

Branch and Kai clearly Natty then  haha


----------



## mills91

Anyone seen anything about Generation Iron getting a limited release over here or is it just wishful thinking?


----------



## Chelsea

HelloDumbbell said:


> Yes I´m up for the bet if you name a winner as well.
> 
> I´m just a Jay fan hoping for the best and I believe he might have a chance once more.
> 
> Honestly, I would see it go to Kai as he has gotten so much better over this year.


Ok mate, Phil will win. £50... to the winner via paypal?


----------



## HelloDumbbell

I dont got no paypal but sure can make 1. ´

Sounds good.

I hope we get rerun of 2011 !

That would be epic waiting.


----------



## Bad Alan

Chelsea said:


> Ok mate, Phil will win. £50... to the winner via paypal?


Phil will win the Olympia and phil will win this bet


----------



## JANIKvonD

Raw meat 1984 said:


> so what time and where can we all watch the big event? can anyone tell me?


snap


----------



## Raw meat 1984

JANIKvonD said:


> snap


http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2013-olympia-webcast/


----------



## zack amin

Chelsea said:


> Ok mate, Phil will win. £50... to the winner via paypal?


Easiest 50 quid ever


----------



## Chelsea

HelloDumbbell said:


> I dont got no paypal but sure can make 1. ´
> 
> Sounds good.
> 
> I hope we get rerun of 2011 !
> 
> That would be epic waiting.


Good stuff, im gonna start spending it now 



Bad Alan said:


> Phil will win the Olympia and phil will win this bet


Correct 



zack amin said:


> Easiest 50 quid ever


Tell me about it.


----------



## HelloDumbbell

Chelsea said:


> Good stuff, im gonna start spending it now
> 
> Correct
> 
> Tell me about it.


Wish full thinking. I´m going to be spending all that cash to new cars and house at the beach.


----------



## RocoElBurn

Latest pic I've seen of Phil. Looking huge.


----------



## onthebuild

Raw meat 1984 said:


> http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2013-olympia-webcast/


Cheers mate, edited the opening post to include the link, reps!


----------



## onthebuild

Was having a discussion with a mate about how certain clothing can make you appear bigger, and certain smaller. I think its fair to say that Kai's horrendous jacket makes him look miles bigger than phil?!



I also think its fair to say bodybuilders and suits just don't mix whatsoever! :lol: NOhomo


----------



## Guest

onthebuild said:


> Was having a discussion with a mate about how certain clothing can make you appear bigger, and certain smaller. I think its fair to say that Kai's horrendous jacket makes him look miles bigger than phil?!
> 
> View attachment 136786
> View attachment 136787
> 
> 
> I also think its fair to say bodybuilders and suits just don't mix whatsoever! :lol: NOhomo


Looks like he couldn't find a jacket that fitted so made one out of tin foil


----------



## onthebuild

Jd123 said:


> Looks like he couldn't find a jacket that fitted so made one out of tin foil


Looks like Michael Jackson's estate have had a car boot sale :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

is it tonight? what times it start?


----------



## Guest

Mr_Morocco said:


> is it tonight? what times it start?


Think its saturday?


----------



## JANIKvonD

friday night...dont know if thats us or uk time tho


----------



## HelloDumbbell

RocoElBurn said:


> View attachment 136785
> 
> 
> Latest pic I've seen of Phil. Looking huge.


Next to a woman. Yes


----------



## funkdocta

JANIKvonD said:


> friday night...dont know if thats us or uk time tho


I dont think the first showdown is until 6.30pm UK time on saturday.


----------



## HelloDumbbell

GO JAY !

Hes gonna do the impossible second time around and take hes title back :gun_bandana:


----------



## JANIKvonD

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1787966-mr-olympia-2013-breaking-down-favorites-to-win

not read it....but u might lol


----------



## Zee Theloader

Big Ramy, the Veeeery big Ramy :rockon:


----------



## onthebuild

Zee Theloader said:


> Big Ramy, the Veeeery big Ramy :rockon:
> 
> View attachment 136872
> View attachment 136873


Jay's face looks very lean in that picture! Could just be me but looks a lot more drawn than ive ever seen, looks like hes nailed his conditioning well!


----------



## Bad Alan

onthebuild said:


> Jay's face looks very lean in that picture! Could just be me but looks a lot more drawn than ive ever seen, looks like hes nailed his conditioning well!


Mate you know what that's exactly what I said when that 3 week out pic went up. Doubt he will win as can't play the Mass card against Kai and phil anymore but from the 5days out pics it's his best look IMO for quite sometime! Streamlined waist and good lines.


----------



## Jimboi

Got to agree Jay is looking in great shape, never been a huge fan of him but you got to hand it to him.... hope he takes it.


----------



## onthebuild

Bad Alan said:


> Mate you know what that's exactly what I said when that 3 week out pic went up. Doubt he will win as can't play the Mass card against Kai and phil anymore but from the 5days out pics it's his best look IMO for quite sometime! Streamlined waist and good lines.


I would like to see him shock, but sadly I cant see it happening. Us white guys gotta stick together :lol:

Either way they're all fvcking winners IMO I mean look at them! But I bet to them second place means fvck all!


----------



## Defaced

Kuclo got this! I trust him. :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/ifbb/ifbb-olympia-weekend-2013/2013-mr-olympia-press-conference

Vid of the press conference. Very good watch. At the end Phil shows how much it's annoying him that Kai is signing things as Mr O! Think that's going to backfire on Kai come Saturday night!


----------



## cas

Bugger pre judging doesn't start till 3am as they are 8 hours behind us


----------



## defdaz

Never seen Phil Heath so riled up and angry. Last five minutes or so (especially the last minute). The other guys better be ready as Phil's going to be ready to tear some heads off!


----------



## defdaz

And in this one as well... at 12:00 to 12:25 ish, about Kai Greene signing as Mr Olympia the five posters they all had to sign.

"Crush peoples dreams.... just like Kai Greene's." G'wan Phil!!!


----------



## Guest

I've said it before but I really like Kai. Just seems like a nice bloke, hope he does well


----------



## DazUKM

Anyone watching?


----------



## James s

DazUKM said:


> Anyone watching?


I was, it was the women categories, too late to stay up any longer. Catch up later today on the rest.


----------



## T Rex83

Jay was looking pretty average alongside everyone on stage, he'll be lucky to place in the top 4 which is a shame but by the looks of it it's going to be a 3 peat to Phil


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Just looked at the pics of the prejudging. Can't see anything but a win for Phil IMO. Jay looked average compared to most, also wasn't blown away by Kai either. Phil looked beastly again. 3peat.

http://www.contests.npcnewsonline.com:88/contests/2013/ifbb_mr_olympia/


----------



## Queenie

How's Rhoden looking? My fav 

And Kai? Who imo looked better than Phil last year. Any comparison pics from pre judging?


----------



## Raw meat 1984

the live streaming is currently causing me a few problems, maybe just my internet sh1tty connection!?!?


----------



## Queenie

Raw meat 1984 said:


> the live streaming is currently causing me a few problems, maybe just my internet sh1tty connection!?!?


Nah a few others are having problems. Seen them posting on fb about it.


----------



## Raw meat 1984

ClarkyBoy said:


> Just looked at the pics of the prejudging. Can't see anything but a win for Phil IMO. Jay looked average compared to most, also wasn't blown away by Kai either. Phil looked beastly again. 3peat.
> 
> http://www.contests.npcnewsonline.com:88/contests/2013/ifbb_mr_olympia/


I must say that Jay is almost looking lost against Kai, Phil and damn Big Ramy is looking huge! I dont think Ramy will be top 3 but after seeing this, another year or 2 and there is another serious player to the game.

I am going to watch it live in a few years! its on the bucket list!


----------



## cas

I read atm its

1. Phil

2. Kai

3. Wolf

I was hoping to watch the replays this morning but I cant blooming find them


----------



## K-Rod

So are the finals not till about 2am tomorrow?


----------



## cas

K-Rod said:


> So are the finals not till about 2am tomorrow?


I think its more like 3am


----------



## Cam93

just saw jay cutler tweet;

Jay [email protected]

Thank you fans of las vegas it was a great show. Congrats to @PhilHEATH for win number 3. Be ready for Tomm night we bring the house down!!

so phil won?


----------



## 1010AD

Is Dennis Wolf going to shock everyone and get 2nd. His back is amazing


----------



## cas

Cam93 said:


> just saw jay cutler tweet;
> 
> Jay [email protected]
> 
> Thank you fans of las vegas it was a great show. Congrats to @PhilHEATH for win number 3. Be ready for Tomm night we bring the house down!!
> 
> so phil won?


Not yet, jay probably know phil has it in the bag.



1010AD said:


> Is Dennis Wolf going to shock everyone and get 2nd. His back is amazing


I am a huge fan of wolfs, his abs are robotic mate, looks like someone has cast them out of steel


----------



## Guest

Had a feeling Wolf was going to recapture some form this year, I had him 4th/5th.


----------



## Guest

what times it on?

I want to see the 212 class as well as want to see flex


----------



## Guest

RXQueenie said:


> How's Rhoden looking? My fav
> 
> And Kai? Who imo looked better than Phil last year. Any comparison pics from pre judging?


Love rhodens physique! Hope he does well too


----------



## fastcar_uk

defdaz said:


> Never seen Phil Heath so riled up and angry. Last five minutes or so (especially the last minute). The other guys better be ready as Phil's going to be ready to tear some heads off!


So when the commentator asks Heath about his opposition he mentions green talking about "I don't know what he's talking about , sky's FRUIT" etc

Lol that righ there is the politics that'll stop Greene ever becoming mr o. Although I still think Heath has him beat anyway.


----------



## Contest

Is it me or is Jay looking quite weak compared to the other competitors?

Phil looks awesome

Kai to me isn't looking too great

Dennis Wolf looks surprisingly good

Dexter Jackson looks great but is missing the mass that the other competitors have (not that this has ever stopped him in the past)

Essa Obaid is looking extremely dry and vascular

Evan Centopani looking great

Branch Wareen looking dry and vascular as well

Roelly Winklaar I've never heard of but the guy looks awesome


----------



## 1010AD

cas said:


> Not yet, jay probably know phil has it in the bag.
> 
> I am a huge fan of wolfs, his abs are robotic mate, looks like someone has cast them out of steel


It's his back that gets me, his build with his height is amazing and if you look at him compared to last year he's been doing something right.


----------



## cas

1010AD said:


> It's his back that gets me, his build with his height is amazing and if you look at him compared to last year he's been doing something right.


I have not managed to see his back this year. I have always been a little disappointed by his back due to his lats being so high


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

1010AD said:


> Is Dennis Wolf going to shock everyone and get 2nd. His back is amazing


yes, if not second then i reckon 3rd...most likely 3rd though but im sure he would be happy with that anyway


----------



## DazUKM

Fell asleep at around 6, anyone got link to a video of the prejudging? The stream was bad last night, kept cutting out


----------



## Fishheadsoup

From what ive seen so far the main 3 impressing me are

Phil

Wolf

Winklaar

I think with the politics though Kai will be guaranteed a top 3

Centopani is also looking great with Obaid probably been in the best condition out of everyone. Said this in another post, i dont rate Big Ramy as i think his portions are way off, especially his legs to calves. But when they put Cutler next to him he made Cutler look small. Something id never thought id say lol


----------



## cas

DazUKM said:


> Fell asleep at around 6, anyone got link to a video of the prejudging? The stream was bad last night, kept cutting out


If you find a link let me know


----------



## funkdocta

Anyone having trouble with the stream? Should be live now


----------



## xpower




----------



## Breda

xpower said:


> View attachment 137035
> View attachment 137036


Only 1 winner and its not even close


----------



## eezy1

post link to the stream mate


----------



## xpower

Breda said:


> Only 1 winner and its not even close


Mr Heath


----------



## Breda

DazUKM said:


> Fell asleep at around 6, anyone got link to a video of the prejudging? The stream was bad last night, kept cutting out


Here man


----------



## Breda

xpower said:


> Mr Heath


Yep! Without question


----------



## eezy1

xpower said:


> View attachment 137035
> View attachment 137036


2 pretty contrasting looks in those side by side. gonna be down to the judges. kai looks really good imo


----------



## xpower

Breda said:


> Yep! Without question


Agreed mate.

Was a bit disappointed with The O this year.Conditioning seems to get worse every year (maybe my memory though lol)


----------



## funkdocta

Anyone got a working stream? Im on my tablet and that one in op isnt loading


----------



## xpower

eezy1 said:


> 2 pretty contrasting looks in those side by side. gonna be down to the judges. kai looks really good imo


Kai is a monster for sure,but Heath just seems so much more complete/flowing to look @


----------



## eezy1

xpower said:


> Kai is a monster for sure,but Heath just seems so much more complete/flowing to look @


i watchd the pre-judging vid earlier and heath defo looked on top in that


----------



## funkdocta

eezy1 said:


> i watchd the pre-judging vid earlier and heath defo looked on top in that


Hes the only winner. Cutler has lost a lot of mass and definition from his injury, he will be better next year


----------



## xpower

funkdocta said:


> Hes the only winner. Cutler has lost a lot of mass and definition from his injury, he will be better next year


 I hope so.

would love to see jay back on form


----------



## Milky

When are the actual results known ?


----------



## cas

Milky said:


> When are the actual results known ?


Sunday morning for us British folk


----------



## funkdocta

Milky said:


> When are the actual results known ?


They should be in? Was scheduled for 6.30 uk time I think


----------



## Milky

Someone just posted on FB that Heath had won it :confused1:


----------



## Breda

xpower said:


> Agreed mate.
> 
> Was a bit disappointed with The O this year.Conditioning seems to get worse every year (maybe my memory though lol)


Oh definitely mate nobody has had that wow factor with their conditioning this year


----------



## Nuts

I think the showdown is 7pm local time and they are 8 hours behind us so tomorrow I would think


----------



## Nuts

Milky said:


> Someone just posted on FB that Heath had won it :confused1:


Milky just checked and its definately 7pm local time so not on for another 7 hours or so.

Mr Olympia website is down so......

http://www.orleansarena.com/event-calendar/joe-weiders-mr.-olympia-2013


----------



## Milky

Nuts60 said:


> Milky just checked and its definately 7pm local time so not on for another 7 hours or so.


Bit odd then, must have just been an opinion that looked like fact.


----------



## funkdocta

Nuts60 said:


> Milky just checked and its definately 7pm local time so not on for another 7 hours or so.
> 
> Mr Olympia website is down so......
> 
> http://www.orleansarena.com/event-calendar/joe-weiders-mr.-olympia-2013


Says 10.30am local time for finals....?

strange youre right says 6.30pm now... someone ****ed up on the website


----------



## eezy1

all im getting on the stream page is a countdown of around 6-7 hours. is there supposed to be a live stream now or does it start when the countdown finishes


----------



## Nuts

funkdocta said:


> Says 10.30am local time for finals....?


Check again... 

http://www.orleansarena.com/event-calendar/joe-weiders-mr.-olympia-2013


----------



## funkdocta

Nuts60 said:


> Check again...
> 
> http://www.orleansarena.com/event-calendar/joe-weiders-mr.-olympia-2013


Yeah I know. The original schedule said 10.30am... must have canged or they got it wrong on the original schedule


----------



## Nuts

funkdocta said:


> Yeah I know. The original schedule said 10.30am... must have canged or they got it wrong on the original schedule


That's the women or is that what you really wanted?


----------



## funkdocta

Nuts60 said:


> That's the women or is that what you really wanted?


You found me out haha


----------



## K-Rod

My predictions after watching the prejudging.........

1. Heath

2. Greene

3. Cutler

4. Rhoden

5. Wolf

But what do I know :lol:


----------



## Milky

K-Rod said:


> My predictions after watching the prejudging.........
> 
> 1. Heath
> 
> 2. Greene
> 
> 3. Cutler
> 
> 4. Rhoden
> 
> 5. Wolf
> 
> But what do I know :lol:


I hope Wolf makes third, he has paid his dues and is looking bang on the money.

Roden l feel has been a let down this yr after making a massive impact last year.


----------



## Jimboi

I reckon its gonna be

Heath

Wolf

Kai

Rhoden

Cutler

As much as I like Kai dont think hes looking as well conditioned as he did last year and think wolf is looking more impressive.


----------



## Milky

Jimboi said:


> I reckon its gonna be
> 
> Heath
> 
> Wolf
> 
> Kai
> 
> Rhoden
> 
> Cutler
> 
> As much as I like Kai dont think hes looking as well conditioned as he did last year and think wolf is looking more impressive.


Yeah cant really disagree with any of that mate TBH.


----------



## xpower

Jimboi said:


> I reckon its gonna be
> 
> Heath
> 
> Wolf
> 
> Kai
> 
> Rhoden
> 
> Cutler
> 
> As much as I like Kai dont think hes looking as well conditioned as he did last year and think wolf is looking more impressive.


solid prediction IMO


----------



## K-Rod

Milky said:


> Roden l feel has been a let down this yr after making a massive impact last year.


You sound like my old games teachers and football managers! My surname is Roden too


----------



## DazUKM

Breda said:


> Here man


Cheers


----------



## DazUKM

cas said:


> If you find a link let me know


From Breda


----------



## JANIKvonD

Phil will get first again...followed by wolf then Kai.

Should be

Wolf

Phil

Kai

IMO


----------



## James s

The stream is absolutely rubbish tonight.


----------



## James s

Phil won

Kai 2nd

Really feels like politics and money now ...


----------



## Alanricksnape

I thought Jay should have come in above Dexter Jackson and that Kai edged it between him and Heath watching from a completely neutral stance.


----------



## Kermit2

1st Heath

2nd Greene

3rd Wolf

4th Rhoden

5th Jackson

6th Cutler

7th Winklaar

8th Big Ramy

9th Warren

10th Beyeke


----------



## stow

Jimboi said:


> I reckon its gonna be
> 
> Heath
> 
> Wolf
> 
> Kai
> 
> Rhoden
> 
> Cutler
> 
> As much as I like Kai dont think hes looking as well conditioned as he did last year and think wolf is looking more impressive.


Exactly my list too


----------



## Queenie

Thought Rhoden did awesome! Well pleased with that.

Still think Kai deserves a Mr. O!


----------



## Raw meat 1984

Anyone else think that Winklaar looked awesome?! He made some serious mass this year! Praps not a winner but he really impressed me.


----------



## 1manarmy

Worst results from the best competition for mr O I've seen to date.


----------



## Prospect

Kermit2 said:


> 1st Heath
> 
> 2nd Greene
> 
> 3rd Wolf
> 
> 4th Rhoden
> 
> 5th Jackson
> 
> 6th Cutler
> 
> 7th Winklaar
> 
> 8th Big Ramy
> 
> 9th Warren
> 
> 10th Beyeke


Is this the offical top 10?


----------



## Milky

RXQueenie said:


> View attachment 137070
> 
> 
> Thought Rhoden did awesome! Well pleased with that.
> 
> Still think Kai deserves a Mr. O!


I don't think Rhoden was as good as last yr TBH.


----------



## Queenie

Milky said:


> I don't think Rhoden was as good as last yr TBH.


He was exceptional last year.

Give it a few years though and I reckon he'll be Mr. O.


----------



## Queenie

Prospect said:


> Is this the offical top 10?


Yup.


----------



## Milky

RXQueenie said:


> He was exceptional last year.
> 
> Give it a few years though and I reckon he'll be Mr. O.


Yeah l think your right if he doesn't take his eye off the ball.

Last year it was like " who the fu*k is this fella "


----------



## defdaz

Phil looked like the clear winner to me. Greene just has too many flaws (traps are so out of proportion to the rest of his back, blocky short waist, short biceps etc.) Good case for Wolf beating Greene but Greene tipped him I thought. Think Jay was gifted 6th, thought Roelly and Ramy were better.


----------



## Milky

defdaz said:


> Phil looked like the clear winner to me. Greene just has too many flaws (traps are so out of proportion to the rest of his back, blocky short waist, short biceps etc.) Good case for Wolf beating Greene but Greene tipped him I thought. Think Jay was gifted 6th, thought Roelly and Ramy were better.


Winklaar l agree, Ramy, nah cant see it mate, totally out of proportion IMO, legs way to big and upper body not conditioned enough.

I am only going off the pics l saw tho TBH.


----------



## Prospect

RXQueenie said:


> Yup.


Cheers Queenie! Couldn't stay awake to watch it!! as was on overtime this morning lol

I knew Phil would win from that press conference!! lol


----------



## 1010AD

Flex 1st English 3rd what a result


----------



## Guest

Anyone else not overly 'wowed' at any of them?

Non of them stood out to me, and some don't even look ripped


----------



## Milky

Prospect said:


> Cheers Queenie! Couldn't stay awake to watch it!! as was on overtime this morning lol
> 
> I knew Phil would win from that press conference!! lol


I don't think Phil has to win it, l think the others have to take it from him.


----------



## Milky

Jd123 said:


> Anyone else not overly 'wowed' at any of them?
> 
> Non of them stood out to me, and some don't even look ripped


I must say out of the top ten only half actually stood out to me as well.


----------



## Guest

Actually I take that back, phil looked awesome


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I must say out of the top ten only half actually stood out to me as well.


Yeah Phil looked class. But the others didn't blow me away.


----------



## GeordieOak70

Condition of a lot of them was poor IMO, 1st O ive seen in hmm maybe 5 - 6 years and most lack conditioning I thought. Looks like they all going for mass now.


----------



## Milky

Jd123 said:


> Yeah Phil looked class. But the others didn't blow me away.


Heath, Wolfe, Winklaar stood out to me and a couple of unknowns but that was it.


----------



## jake87

I can't see rhoden doing any better than 3rd from now on


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Heath, Wolfe, Winklaar stood out to me and a couple of unknowns but that was it.


I agree mate.

Cutler didn't do much for me, and kai just didn't look right.


----------



## Milky

Jd123 said:


> I agree mate.
> 
> Cutler didn't do much for me, and kai just didn't look right.


Kai looked better last yr IMO.


----------



## defdaz

GeordieOak70 said:


> Condition of a lot of them was poor IMO, 1st O ive seen in hmm maybe 5 - 6 years and most lack conditioning I thought. Looks like they all going for mass now.


Apparently they're all (well, some or a lot, who knows for sure) ramming in insulin and carbs on the day to get the huge super full rounded look they need to compete with the gift. It's what's causing the distended guts / conditioning issues supposedly...


----------



## xpower

Jd123 said:


> Anyone else not overly 'wowed' at any of them?
> 
> Non of them stood out to me, and some don't even look ripped


 I agree

I was underwhelmed by this years conditioning in general


----------



## defdaz

Milky said:


> Winklaar l agree, Ramy, nah cant see it mate, totally out of proportion IMO, legs way to big and upper body not conditioned enough.
> 
> I am only going off the pics l saw tho TBH.


Look at this screen grab for instance... Jay's arms...  Blocky waist, high lats etc. :/


----------



## Guest

xpower said:


> I agree
> 
> I was underwhelmed by this years conditioning in general


I thought the 212 boys looked much better


----------



## Milky

defdaz said:


> Look at this screen grab for instance... Jay's arms...  Blocky waist, high lats etc. :/
> 
> View attachment 137073


Cutler looked sh*t this yr, no denying it but Ramy has huge thighs and no calves.

IMO he lacks any symmetry for me, just not my cup of tea altho in that pic he does beat Cutler.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Kai looked better last yr IMO.


Yeah thought he looked great last year.

Think they could all do with thinking about conditioning more, than throwing as much size as possible on


----------



## defdaz

Jd123 said:


> I thought the 212 boys looked much better


They were amazing. They should do a class showdown for the overall like they did back in Arnie's day with the over and unders.


----------



## Guest

defdaz said:


> Look at this screen grab for instance... Jay's arms...  Blocky waist, high lats etc. :/
> 
> View attachment 137073


Cutler looks crap


----------



## Guest

defdaz said:


> They were amazing. They should do a class showdown for the overall like they did back in Arnie's day with the over and unders.


Yea wish they would do that!


----------



## defdaz

Milky said:


> Cutler looked sh*t this yr, no denying it but Ramy has huge thighs and no calves.
> 
> IMO he lacks any symmetry for me, just not my cup of tea altho in that pic he does beat Cutler.


If we're going by thighs and calves though mate then that rules out Wolf too hey...  :lol:










And Dexter, come to that...










Just trying to say calves don't mean sh1t...


----------



## Guest

http://contest.bodybuilding.com/gallery/contest/25722/event/1/division/4932/contestant/71552/mode/jim/


----------



## jake87

Where did Cedric McMillan place? He's a better prospect than rhoden


----------



## Guest

defdaz said:


> If we're going by thighs and calves though mate then that rules out Wolf too hey...  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Dexter, come to that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to say calves don't mean sh1t...


See Dexter looks pretty decent. Better than many of the top 6 IMO


----------



## Milky

defdaz said:


> If we're going by thighs and calves though mate then that rules out Wolf too hey...  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Dexter, come to that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to say calves don't mean sh1t...


Has Wolf not got some calf wasting disease ?

Like l say l don't get the Ramy thing, he doesn't inspire me at all for some reason.


----------



## funkdocta

defdaz said:


> If we're going by thighs and calves though mate then that rules out Wolf too hey...  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Dexter, come to that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just trying to say calves don't mean sh1t...


Totally. Calves are only looked at when the judges can't separate contestants any other way.

Ramy deserved a higher place for me. Rhoden does doesn't do anything for me, he's too long and thin, maybe more to come in the future though.

Wolfe could definitely win it in the coming years if he keeps improving. Heath looked awesome and nobody could touch him to be honest.


----------



## Milky

funkdocta said:


> Totally. Calves are only looked at when the judges can't separate contestants any other way.
> 
> Ramy deserved a higher place for me. Rhoden does doesn't do anything for me, he's too long and thin, maybe more to come in the future though.
> 
> Wolfe could definitely win it in the coming years if he keeps improving. Heath looked awesome and nobody could touch him to be honest.


Rhoden blew me away last yr with his waist and symmetry.


----------



## Kazza61

Does anyone know how to rip the streaming videos from Bodybuilding.com? I'd like to download the Olympia footage and keep it for future watching.


----------



## funkdocta

Kazza61 said:


> Does anyone know how to rip the streaming videos from Bodybuilding.com? I'd like to download the Olympia footage and keep it for future watching.


All the videos will be in YouTube or the bodybuilding.com website. If you want to rip them there are some plug ins for Firefox that do it


----------



## Prospect

Milky said:


> I don't think Phil has to win it, l think the others have to take it from him.


Yes Milky!! Couldn't of said it better my self!!


----------



## Guest

Anybody got the full 212 results please?


----------



## jonnysmith123

does anybody have any links for individual posing routines please ?


----------



## pumphead

The final top ten of the Mr. Olympia are: 1. Phil Heath, 2. Kai Greene, 3. Dennis Wolf, 4. Shawn Rhoden, 5. Dexter Jackson, 6. Jay Cutler, 7. Roelly Winklaar, 8. Mamdouh Elsbbiay, 9. Branch Warren, 10. Lionel Beyeke


----------



## Fishheadsoup

Honestly don't feel Kai deserved second. I wanted him to take the win coming in to the comp but after watching the footage his condition was not as good as 2012.

Would of also had Winklaar in the top 5, definitely above Cutler


----------



## funkdocta

Fishheadsoup said:


> Honestly don't feel Kai deserved second. I wanted him to take the win coming in to the comp but after watching the footage his condition was not as good as 2012.
> 
> Would of also have Winklaar in the top 5, definitely above Cutler


I thought he had some serious growth gut. To be honest I think the only guy who turned up was Heath, hence he won it. Although wolf did well and showed massive potential for next year.


----------



## Fishheadsoup

Totally agree mate...People may not agree with me but I feel oils are having a major effect on conditioning. A lot of them didn't look dry or thick. More wet and lumpy


----------



## Prince Adam

I just don't get the pregnant 6 pack look.

Look at Arnie back in the day, proper slim waist and stomach. that's so much more acceptable.


----------



## Mikazagreat

Sad to see Jay go early but looks like it's a noway to catch up already at 40 something with these bastards, heath have already a lot of years ahead.


----------



## 1010AD

Just wanted to say looking back at the replays on the 212 showdown it must of been hard to judge Flex Lewis and David Henry, it must of been a very close one that. I wouldn't mind seeing the score cards. You can all get back to talking about Phil Heath now :thumbup1:


----------



## RocoElBurn

Phil obviously a clear winner. Kai had the mass but needs that and killer condition to offset the fact that Phil has very few weak points on any level.

Roelly Winklaar made big improvements and had a much better shape than previous outings if not the condition.

Dexter is a model of consistency and only loses to anyone on mass.

The placings seemed fair but with Jay getting a little benefit and tip of the hat, as he could've been two spots down.

212 was where the condition was at. Top two places could have gone either way to be fair. Flex knows how to sell it and poses to distract from his few flaws, but David Henry although a little smaller overall by stature is practically flawless from what I can see.

Also, I saw thought 212 was a closer tougher division in which I feel Kevin English was fortunate to get placed so high.


----------



## QUEST

is there any video footage of the final yet cant find any ....


----------



## 1010AD

Spawn of Haney said:


> Anybody got the full 212 results please?


Only know top 4

1st Flex

2nd Henry

3rd English

4th Raymond

Sure i was reading the full list this morning in my pc. On my phone now but can't remember what site i was on.


----------



## xpower

212 top 6

Flex Lewis

Henry David

Kevin English

Jose Raymond

Eduardo Correa

Sami Al Haddad


----------



## Chelsea

Chelsea said:


> Ok mate, Phil will win. £50... to the winner via paypal?





HelloDumbbell said:


> I dont got no paypal but sure can make 1. ´
> 
> Sounds good.
> 
> I hope we get rerun of 2011 !
> 
> That would be epic waiting.


Calling you out for my £50 please mate.

Looks like Jay was no where close just like I said


----------



## Bad Alan

RocoElBurn said:


> Phil obviously a clear winner. Kai had the mass but needs that and killer condition to offset the fact that Phil has very few weak points on any level.
> 
> Roelly Winklaar made big improvements and had a much better shape than previous outings if not the condition.
> 
> Dexter is a model of consistency and only loses to anyone on mass.
> 
> The placings seemed fair but with Jay getting a little benefit and tip of the hat, as he could've been two spots down.
> 
> 212 was where the condition was at. Top two places could have gone either way to be fair. Flex knows how to sell it and poses to distract from his few flaws, but David Henry although a little smaller overall by stature is practically flawless from what I can see.
> 
> Also, I saw thought 212 was a closer tougher division in which I feel Kevin English was fortunate to get placed so high.


Did you just say flex has flaws and Henry is flawless?

Think you got that abit mixed up pal, don't even think it can be based on opinion in this instance. Flex is more complete than any competitor around ATM.

Henry has a weak chest and small legs proportionately, not ragging on him as his look is immense and one of my favourites.

English placing was a farce smaller and less conditioned than 4,5 and 6. Gifted that one.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

RocoElBurn said:


> Phil obviously a clear winner. Kai had the mass but needs that and killer condition to offset the fact that Phil has very few weak points on any level.
> 
> Roelly Winklaar made big improvements and had a much better shape than previous outings if not the condition.
> 
> Dexter is a model of consistency and only loses to anyone on mass.
> 
> The placings seemed fair but with Jay getting a little benefit and tip of the hat, as he could've been two spots down.
> 
> 212 was where the condition was at. Top two places could have gone either way to be fair. Flex knows how to sell it and poses to distract from his few flaws, but David Henry although a little smaller overall by stature is practically flawless from what I can see.
> 
> Also, I saw thought 212 was a closer tougher division in which I feel Kevin English was fortunate to get placed so high.


I also thought the 212 was more of a battle of sorts. condition was spot on with all the 212 athletes, Thought kevin english didnt live up to the bs he was spouting before hand and looked arrogent when he was given his rightful place.

Thought denis wolf was the most improved this year and finally nailed his best condition


----------



## QUEST

any vids of the final


----------



## DazUKM




----------



## DazUKM

LER said:


> any vids of the final


----------



## DazUKM

Kazza61 said:


> Does anyone know how to rip the streaming videos from Bodybuilding.com? I'd like to download the Olympia footage and keep it for future watching.


Could rip it off yt


----------



## nightshiftboy

Is it just me or are Kai's interviews reminiscent of the Ultimate Warriors back in the 90's. He just goes off topic rambling on about destiny and the alignment of the planets etc. you can see the interviewers eyes flicking at the camera man thinking WTF!!

Top guy tho, enigmatic I think the word is.


----------



## laurie g

nightshiftboy said:


> Is it just me or are Kai's interviews reminiscent of the Ultimate Warriors back in the 90's. He just goes off topic rambling on about destiny and the alignment of the planets etc. you can see the interviewers eyes flicking at the camera man thinking WTF!!
> 
> Top guy tho, enigmatic I think the word is.


Hmm full of sh!t and thinks hes smarter then he is. Incredibly irritating.

I doubt he'll ever be Mr O. Face dont fit.

A true olympian has to have the physique ( obviously ) but also the peripheral set of tools, such as being a good ambassador for the sport, Sane, balanced personality, a good looking chap ( phil is a good looking guy... dont fancy him though) and being American helps ( cue people pointing out the non americans winning, but on balance more yanks win then others, unless someone can correct me)

Jay will do one more O and retire i reckon.

Big ramey i think is being groomed to be the next o in a few years


----------



## onthebuild

laurie g said:


> Hmm full of sh!t and thinks hes smarter then he is.


In what way?

He clearly is very smart and not full of sh1t when it comes to diet, training and attitude, otherwise he wouldn't be in such phenomenal shape?


----------



## mal




----------



## ajaysingh

I knew Phil will win and Kai would be in 2nd place, but didn't expect 6th place for Jay. :confused1:


----------



## Breda

Ramy is makin a mockery of Jay in that pic


----------



## Chelsea

Breda said:


> Ramy is makin a mockery of Jay in that pic


x2


----------



## laurie g

onthebuild said:


> In what way?
> 
> He clearly is very smart and not full of sh1t when it comes to diet, training and attitude, otherwise he wouldn't be in such phenomenal shape?


In the way most people with a plethora of dieticians, advisors are.

The guys at this level are spoon fed ( literally ) and why not they represent a significant investment. Im not saying he doesnt know what he doing, or that he dosent understand diet etc, i just think the guy has perhaps illusions of granduer.

Not my cup of tea.


----------



## onthebuild

laurie g said:


> In the way most people with a plethora of dieticians, advisors are.
> 
> The guys at this level are spoon fed ( literally ) and why not they represent a significant investment. Im not saying he doesnt know what he doing, or that he dosent understand diet etc, i just think the guy has perhaps illusions of granduer.
> 
> Not my cup of tea.


Each to their own I guess mate, but I think its impossible to get to that level without knowing a vast amount about all aspects of the bodybuilding lifestyle.

Saying its mostly down to the dieticians and advisors, is, in my opinion almost as ignorant as those saying its all down to the steroids. Sure its a huge part of it, but its not the be all and end all and a vast amount of knowledge is required also. Just my opinion!


----------



## infernal0988

onthebuild said:


> Each to their own I guess mate, but I think its impossible to get to that level without knowing a vast amount about all aspects of the bodybuilding lifestyle.
> 
> Saying its mostly down to the dieticians and advisors, is, in my opinion almost as ignorant as those saying its all down to the steroids. Sure its a huge part of it, but its not the be all and end all and a vast amount of knowledge is required also. Just my opinion!


knowledge is power people can take all the gear they want but unless they know their stuff about nutrition & dieting gear & training, they will never get to where they want to be.


----------



## Breda

onthebuild said:


> Each to their own I guess mate, but I think its impossible to get to that level without knowing a vast amount about all aspects of the bodybuilding lifestyle.
> 
> Saying its mostly down to the dieticians and advisors, is, in my opinion almost as ignorant as those saying its all down to the steroids. Sure its a huge part of it, but its not the be all and end all and a vast amount of knowledge is required also. Just my opinion!


I dont think anyone is question his knowledge but he does talk a lot of sh!t always tryin to make himself seem overly clever and intelligent

Its boring and annoyin the guy needs to cut out the waffle


----------



## just-that-ek

Chelsea said:


> x2


Did you get your money from your bets


----------



## MrM

Breda said:


> I dont think anyone is question his knowledge but he does talk a lot of sh!t always tryin to make himself seem overly clever and intelligent
> 
> Its boring and annoyin the guy needs to cut out the waffle


 Agree. He's a professional sports person and should really employ a publicist to direct how he behaves in public. All that crap before the event of signing posters as MrO was pathetic and I recon cost him dearly.

He just doesn't come across as a champion at the moment.


----------



## Chelsea

just-that-ek said:


> Did you get your money from your bets


Nope looks like peoples word means nothing these days!


----------



## cas

Just watched the final earlier, phil deserved the win. Kai's condition was slightly off....

And my jaw hit the floor when I heard big rammy has only been training for 3 years....I need more gear, and lots of it!


----------



## JANIKvonD

cas said:


> Just watched the final earlier, phil deserved the win. Kai's condition was slightly off....
> 
> And my jaw hit the floor when I heard *big rammy has only been training for 3 years*....I need more gear, and lots of it!


surely not?!


----------



## cas

JANIKvonD said:


> surely not?!


Yup....


----------



## Dark sim

cas said:


> Just watched the final earlier, phil deserved the win. Kai's condition was slightly off....
> 
> And my jaw hit the floor when I heard *big rammy has only been training for 3 years*....I need more gear, and lots of it!


This is BS. My mate found youtube clip of him 3 years ago. He looks about 200-210lbs ripped from what I could see. He was working in Oxygen gym. Still an amazing achievement to put on 100lbs in 3 years, but it wasn't from nothing that's for sure.


----------



## cas

Dark sim said:


> This is BS. My mate found youtube clip of him 3 years ago. He looks about 200-210lbs ripped from what I could see. He was working in Oxygen gym. Still an amazing achievement to put on 100lbs in 3 years, but it wasn't from nothing that's for sure.


How odd...why would they say he had only been training for 3 years?


----------



## Dark sim

cas said:


> How odd...why would they say he had only been training for 3 years?


to create hype


----------



## cas

Just googled it

http://www.flexonline.com/general-news/big-ramy-signs-weiderami-contract


----------



## just-that-ek

Dark sim said:


> This is BS. My mate found youtube clip of him 3 years ago. He looks about 200-210lbs ripped from what I could see. He was working in Oxygen gym. Still an amazing achievement to put on 100lbs in 3 years, but it wasn't from nothing that's for sure.


Would like to see this video


----------



## Dark sim

just-that-ek said:


> Would like to see this video


----------

